# Pure Michigan - One Photo Per Post



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Open to everyone, one photo(from Flickr) per post.











Nickname(s): The Great Lake State, The Wolverine State, The Mitten State, Water (Winter) Wonderland

Motto(s): Si quaeris peninsulam amoenam circumspice
(English: If you seek a pleasant peninsula, look about you)
Population: 9,895,622 

Michigan is a state in the Great Lakes region of the Midwestern United States. The name Michigan is the French form of the Ojibwa word mishigamaa, meaning "large water" or "large lake". Michigan is the ninth most populous of the 50 United States, with the 11th most extensive total area (the largest state by total area east of the Mississippi River). Its capital is Lansing, and the largest city is Detroit.

Michigan is the only state to consist of two peninsulas. The Lower Peninsula, to which the name Michigan was originally applied, is often noted to be shaped like a mitten. The Upper Peninsula (often referred to as "the U.P.") is separated from the Lower Peninsula by the Straits of Mackinac, a five-mile (8 km) channel that joins Lake Huron to Lake Michigan. The two peninsulas are connected by the Mackinac Bridge. The state has the longest freshwater coastline of any political subdivision in the world, being bounded by four of the five Great Lakes, plus Lake Saint Clair. As a result, it is one of the leading U.S. states for recreational boating. Michigan also has 64,980 inland lakes and ponds, and a person in the state is never more than six miles (9.7 km) from a natural water source or more than 85 miles (137 km) from a Great Lakes shoreline.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Michigan

Welcome to Michigan by jimmywayne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miner's Castle Rock at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore in Michgan's Upper Peninsula*

Kayakers at Miner's Castle in Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Robert F. Carter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tannery Falls in Munising*

Tannery Falls by trumansnare, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at the waterfall on Miners Beach*

Miners Beach by trumansnare, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Lighthouse*

Grand Haven by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge*

Sunrise at Mackinac Bridge by ER Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rock River Falls in Chatham*

Rock River Falls-Chatham, MI by ats8110, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore from inside Chapel Cove*

Inside Chapel Cove by At Land's End Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chelsea Clock Tower*

Clock Tower by chuckh6, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Yates Dam at Yates Park in Rochester Hills*

Yates Dam by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Point Iroquois Lighthouse*

Sunrise at Point Iroquois by Bronica John, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Jordan River Valley color from Deadman’s Hill Overlook*

Deadman's Hill Overlook by FrankWulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glen Haven shipwreck along the Lake Michigan shoreline*

Glen Haven Shipwreck by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle State Park*

flying over Belle Isle State Park by mgarin73, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tri-Centennnial State Park on the waterfront of Detroit*

Detroit Riverwak by JimG1948, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Henry Ford Museum in Dearborn*

The Henry Ford Museum by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sugarloaf Mountain, Marquette*

Sugarloaf Mountain by FrankWulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Sugarloaf Mountain*

View from Sugarloaf Mountain by FrankWulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Windmill Island Gardens, home to the 251-year-old windmill De Zwaan, the only authentic, working Dutch windmill in the United States*

2014 37/100. Windmill Island Gardens! by peddhapati (Thanks for 1M Views!!!), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Joseph Lighthouse in winter*

"Gnarly Ice" St. Joseph Lighthouse by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The historic CR-510 bridge across the Dead River*

The old 510 Dead river Bridge Marquette, Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Breakwater Lighthouse*

"September Gale" Grand Haven Breakwater Lighthouse is located in the harbor of Grand Haven, Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lower Harbor ore dock in Marquette*

Stars Over the Ore Dock by John Hill Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DH Day Barns*

_A107839 DH Day Barns by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan - Whaleback Sunset*

Lake Michigan ... Whaleback sunset II by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fallasburg Bridge in Vergennes Township*

fallasburg spring 2010 for review by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Limestone Company operates the world's largest limestone quarry*

Michigan Limestone Company by Mike Fritcher Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bavarian Inn is a German themed hotel located in Frankenmuth*

Bavarian Inn by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Porcupine Mountain sunrise*

Prime of Michigan by adonyvan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Empire Bluff Trail*

Empire Bluff_0243 by johndykstraphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rose Garden Ruins at The Henry Ford Fair Lane Estate, Dearborn*

Rose Garden Ruins by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shiawassee County Courthouse in Corunna*

Shia La Wassee by cmu chem prof, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island at night*

Last Light on Mackinac Island by MichellePhotos2, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island Trail*

Mackinac Island Trail by MichellePhotos2, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan State Capital Building, Lansing*

Austin Blair at the Capital by wardmac, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Great Lakes Lighthouse, Little Sable Point*

Little Sable Sunset 1 (07 13 2014) by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spectacle Lake*

Spectacle Lake, Michigan by FrankWulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Detroit - Ford Field on the left Comerica Park on the right and the GM Renaissance Center in the distance*

Between the Stadiums by jimmywayne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Curwood Castle in Owosso*

Le Manoir Curwood by cmu chem prof, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*City Hall, Bay City*

City Hall-- Bay City, Michigan by Chad R. Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Herr Gessler Carving in Gaylord*

Herr Gessler Carving by jimmywayne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Ionia*

Downtown Ionia, Michigan by jimmywayne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Port Sanilac*

Port Sanilac. by Altafest, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Big Carp River*

Big Carp River , Lake of the Clouds area , Porcupine Mountains , UP Michigan by Wonder Woman !, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Arch Rock, Mackinac Island*

Arch Rock by Tyler Hickman Photographers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Presque Isle River*

Presque Potholes by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle with ice and kayaks*

Miners Castle, with ice and kayaks by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island*

Welcome to Tourism at its Loveliest! by littleforestything, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sugar Island Ferry*

Sugar Island Ferry by David Lee Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blue Bridge in Grand Rapids*

Untitled by Kristina_5, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mill Race Park in downtown Battle Creek*

Mill Race Park (Battle Creek, Michigan - October 2, 2014) by cseeman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hidden Vineyard at Sunset*

Hidden Vineyard at Sunset by Thom Sheridan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Traverse City Lighthouse*

Moonlit house by benmanners88, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DH Day Farm also known as "Oswegatchi"*

Oswegatchi by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Custer Memorial in Monroe*

Custer Memorial in Monroe, Michigan by Rand McNally Pix, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kensington Metro Park*

Kensington Metro Park by ellerbh888, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Turnip Rock in Port Austin*

Turnip Rock Sunrise (3 of 4) by dwfphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fort Mackinac*

Fort Mackinac, Mackinac Island, MI by mswan777, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lost Lake Township Park*

Lost Lake Township Park by siskokid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Bond Falls*

Upper Bond Falls by petec1113, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Suspension bridge over the Shiawassee River in Curwood Castle Park*

Suspension Of Belief by cmu chem prof, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Natural arch formations in Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore on Lake Superior*

Fishing for Archie Lunker by Scott (Smiley), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior, Presque Isle*

Crystal Clear Superior by PhotoYoop, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Farris Windmill*

Farris Windmill by Mike Fritcher Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manabezho Falls*

Manabezho Falls by Tom Mortenson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Holland Windmill Island*

MI Holland Windmill Island DS 2014 by shutterbug816, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shiawassee National Wildlife Refuge*

Shiawassee Morning by Jacqueline C. Verdun, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Castle Museum, Saginaw*

IMG_0261 by mark5032001, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*White River Lighthouse*

White River Lighthouse-3087 by westmichigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tridge in Midland*

E Pluribus Trium by cmu chem prof, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Angel Hall, Ann Arbor*

ANGEL HALL by ddt_uul, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aerial shot of Mackinaw Island*

over Mackinaw Island by photoscapes2009, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Sable River*

Au Sable River - Michigan by guizhou2012, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Armada Sunset*

Armada Sunset by Scottie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Iargo Springs*

waterfall, Iargo Springs, MI by photoscapes2009, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chateau Grand Traverse*

Chateau Grand Traverse by Manuel Diaz Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miner's Beach Falls*

Miner's Beach Falls by blainecourts, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cherry Blossoms at Westview Orchards*

Cherry Blossoms by Larry the Biker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Grand Rapids*

Spring Downtown by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall along the Au Sable*

Fall along the Au Sable HDR Explored! by hz536n/George Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Twin Lake*

Twin Lake by Larry the Biker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Leland Dam*

Leland Dam ~ Fishtown ~ Leland, Michigan by Trish P. - K1000 Gal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Bottom of the Cliff by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DTE Energy Fountains*

City fountain by chuckh6, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aerial shot of Traverse City*

Traverse City, Mi. by GLASman1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset Clouds Over Detroit*

Light It Blue Michigan - Autism Awareness Day by CityPhotos by Rod, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit Skyline*

Detroit Skyline by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Twilight on the Grand River*

Twilight on the Grand River by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Japanese Bridge at Cranbrook*

Japanese Bridge at Cranbrook #2 by friday1970, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cottages in Holland*

Cottages in Holland, Michigan by karstenphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wooden Rail Bridge over the Rabbit River*

Wooden Rail Bridge by karstenphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Near sunset at Lake Michigan beach at the end of the Old Indian Trail*

View from Old Indian (Old Indian Trail 3/4) by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn Harvest in Montague*

Autumn Harvest by westmichigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit*

2014-09-28_52070_WTA_5DM3 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*White River Lighthouse*

White River Lighthouse-7057 by westmichigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Elmo's Tower*

Elmo's Tower by dcclark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Clinker Bridge*

Clinker Bridge by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Little Bavaria Frankenmuth*

Little Bavaria Frankenmuth MI by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Red barn and vineyard at Old Mission Peninsula*

Red barn and vineyard by FrankWulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset West Crooked Lake*

Sunset West Crooked Lake by junglejennifer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn at West Grand Traverse Bay*

Autumn at West Grand Traverse Bay by jannagal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pier at Holland State Park*

Pier at Holland State Park by kirsten.elise, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rolling Sunflower Fields in Northern Michigan*

Rolling Sunflower Fields by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tallship Peacemaker in Charlevoix*

Peacemaker by smiles7, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Northern Lights over Grand Island in Michigan's Upper Peninsula*

Northern Lights ( aurora borealis) over Grand Island in Michigan's Upper Peninsula by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mouth of Big Sable River, Ludington*

Mouth of Big Sable River, Ludington Michigan by Bronica John, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Beach Falls*

Miners Beach Falls by dwfphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boyne Mountain Resort*

Boyne Mountain Resort - Boyne Falls, MI [Explore] by JoshuaDv, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls Trail*

Miners Falls Trail by mtsn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View of Mackinac Bridge from Straits State Park*

Mackinac Bridge by kirsten.elise, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Soldiers and Sailors Monument in Downtown Detroit*

Soldiers' and Sailors' Monument by ryankeberly, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sable Falls*

Sable Falls framed for Autumn by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pope John Paul park in Hamtramck*

The Pope John Paul Park by jimmywayne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks National Park*

Pictured Rocks and Indian Head by mtsn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*MacArthur Bridge*

DSC08806_08_10_tonemapped by ansonredford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Masonic Temple in Detroit*

Detroit Masonic Temple by ryankeberly, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Broad Art Museum*

Broad Art Museum by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Blue Hour of White River Light Station*

The Blue Hour of White River Light Station by Jason.Guenzel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island*

Photostock 2014 - Day Three by .:Axle:., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Swan Family in Farwell*

Swan Family by Art and Nature-Mike Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Rocks in Traverse City*

Traverse City, the Rocks by David Cornwell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn sunrise over Lake Huron*

Sunrise on the Huron by SuzyQ0763, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Negwegon State Park*

Negwegon (Explore Aug 12,2014) by ShelNf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Canyon Falls*

Canyon Falls [EXPLORED] by Wenström, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Treetops Resort in Northern Michigan*

DSC_0364 by jaymikem, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shipwreck at Forty Mile Point*

Shipwreck at Forty Mile Point by otisourcat, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*McKay Bay in Cedarville*

what a view by SuzyQ0763, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Thomas Edison Statue by the Blue Water Bridge*

Thomas Edison and the Blue Water Bridge by R.O.Y., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blue Water Bridge from above - The bridge connects Port Huron, Michigan with Point Edward and Sarnia, Ontario*

Blue Water Bridge by Notkalvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The break wall and State Docks in Mackinaw City*

Break Wall by mswan777, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Treetops Resort - Signature Course*

5 Tee by pdkerwin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Elliot Falls*

Elliot Falls by Tamara Rivette Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tawas Point Lighthouse*

Tawas Point Light by Notkalvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Mouth of the Two Hearted River*

The Mouth of the Two Hearted River by engineerd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Bryant Park*

Sunset at Bryant Park by spre0425, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mission Vineyard*

_DSC6443 Old Mission Vinyard by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*White Lake waterway*

waterway by cityNnature, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Slate River*

Slate River by Tamara Rivette Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Saint Marys River, Sault Ste. Marie*

Saint Marys River by David Lee Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Stadium from above*

Big House by Notkalvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boyne Mountain Resort*

Boyne Mountain Resort by FrankWulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Portal Point in the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Grand Portal by HKane, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Eagle River Falls*

Eagle River Falls by s_drew87, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Detroit Opera House*

2014-05-31_18647_WTA_5DM3_HDR by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Red Vine on Oak Tree in Washtenaw County*

Red Vine on Oak Tree by marylea, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Inside the Guardian Building*

Maybe They Were Mayans by mathotspot, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Main building on the campus of Wayne State University*

Wayne State Detroit by MarkTheHall, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leland Municipal Harbor*

Leland Municipal Harbor by cedarkayak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leelanau County in Northern Michigan*

IMG_8035-Edit.jpg by schwa021, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Empire Bluffs*

Empire Bluffs - Empire, Michigan by williger, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*South Haven Light*

South Pier Light, South Haven, MI by Becky, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls in the Pictured Rocks area of Michigan's Upper Peninsula*

Miner's Falls by Neil Weaver Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinaw Bridge from 8000 feet*

Mackinaw Bridge from 8000 feet by reflectionsbycinda, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Elizabeth Park in Trenton* (photo by me)

ep 024 by lakelandssc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Elizabeth Park Riverwalk and Wayne County Bridge* (photo by me)

ep 056 by lakelandssc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Henry Ford Museum*

The Henry Ford Museum by Geoff Livingston, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Two-Hearted River on Lake Superior*

Two-Hearted River on Lake Superior by Shane Glenn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall in Western Michigan*

Sun Kissed Meadow by ShelNf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit Skyline*

Detroit Skyline by ShelNf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mouth of the Two-Hearted River*

Mouth of the Two-Hearted River by fishonkevin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Village at Grand Traverse Commons*

Village at Grand Traverse Commons by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Boyne Mountain looking northwest*

Boyne Country by FrankWulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior*

Jut by mi_kirk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Some fall colors and interesting rock formations near the Presque Isle River*

Presque Isle by ShelNf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tiffany Clock inside The Guardian Building*

Guardian Building Tiffany Clock-Detroit by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle Conservatory*

Belle Isle Conservatory - Detroit by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle Aquarium*

Belle Isle Aquarium by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Meadowbrook Hall*

03Meadowbrook by heycab38, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mouth of the Two Hearted River at Lake Superior*

Mouth of Two Hearted River by Dave Garvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Kalamazoo*

Downtown Kalamazoo - looking west by bill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn at Oman’s Creek*

Autumn At Oman’s Creek by siskokid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*National Shrine of the Little Flower Catholic Church in Royal Oak*

National Shrine of the Little Flower by Itinerant Wanderer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Christ Church Detroit on Jefferson Avenue*

IMG_8758 A by markh0421, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking back at Felt Mansion*

Looking Back at Felt Mansion by Art and Nature-Mike Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A railroad and foot bridge spanning the Kalamazoo River*

New Richmond Bridges by Mi Bob, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hamlin Lake Dam*

Hamlin Lake Dam - Ludington State Park by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Concord Mill Pond*

Falling Waters Trail: Concord Mill Pond in summer by Experience Jackson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*S.S. Badger leaving the channel with the sail sculpture "Reflections" in the foreground of Waterfront Park in Ludington*

S.S. Badger 2012 first sailing by Bronica John, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Under the Millpond Park Bridge*

Under the Millpond Park Bridge by Art and Nature-Mike Sherman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Keeper's View*

Keeper's View by ShaneWyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*McGulpin Rock on the shore of Lake Michigan*

McGulpin Rock by siskokid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boyne City Marina*

Boyne City Marina 06/12/2009 by rickrjw, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Grand River all decked out for ArtPrize*

The Grand River by Mi Bob, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Train Beach*

AuTrain Beach in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan - JoeyBLS Photography by JoeyBLS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Apple orchard near Rothbury*

Bounty by Mi Bob, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Dawn at Old Mackinaw Point Lighthouse*

Dawn by LindaB., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Charlevoix - Boyne City*

Boyne City, Michigan by Frank_Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Willow Vineyards on Leelanau Peninsula Wine Trail*

Willow Vineyards by Photoshoparama - Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge on a clear and brilliant morning*

Mackinac Bridge by Mi Bob, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Ignace Lighthouse at Sunrise*

St Ignace Lighthouse(Explore July 20,2012) by ShelNf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Petoskey Marina from above*

Petoskey Docks by Odalaigh, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sugarloaf Mountain in Leelanau County*

Sugarloaf Mountain by xray10, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Petoskey Clock Tower*

Petoskey Clock Tower by Scott Castelein, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fayette State Park Limestone Beach*

Fayette State Park Limestone Beach by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Emerald waters at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Emerald waters of Pictured Rocks by rkramer62, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island Harbor*

Mackinac Island Harbor by beleatherman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Through The Clouds - Campus Martius*

Through The Clouds (Explored) by Trovarsi, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Campus Martius Skate Ice Skating Rink*

Skate by Kim.Kozlowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Campus Martius Fountain*

Campus Martius fountain, downtown Detroit by mgsmith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boathouse & Trees - Copper Harbor*

Boathouse & Trees - Copper Harbor, Michigan by Brian Callahan (Luxgnos.com), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Captain Kidd Island - Isle Royale National Park*

Captain Kidd Island, Isle Royale National Park by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*"September Gale" Eagle Harbor Lighthouse*

"September Gale" Eagle Harbor Lighthouse - Eagle Harbor , Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Veldheer Tulip Gardens in Holland*

35-Windmill by onequaintlady, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lunar Eclipse in Grand Haven*

Blood Moon by ER Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sundown on Lake Michigan in Charlevoix*

Sundown on Lake Michigan in Charlevoix by T P Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Great Lakes Shipwreck Museum*

Great Lakes Shipwreck Museum by PepOmint, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Algowood arriving in Keweenaw Waterway*

Algowood by Michigan Tech College of Engineering, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Copper Peak*

Upper Peninsula, Michigan, Fall 2014 Oct 4-5 by candicedemo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glen Arbor - Pear Tree and Wagon*

Pear Tree and Wagon by Eric Holubow, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan sunset at Muskegon South Pier Lighthouse*

Lake Michigan sunset 08-08-08 by lake.sider, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Warren Sand Dunes*

328/365: Pure Michigan: Let unspoiled nature revive our spirits by pixelmama, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Holloway Reservoir*

Michigan Autumn Reservoir - Explore by Sentrawoods., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The dome of the Michigan State Capitol Building*

Michigan Capitol - Lansing Oct06_20-01 by Stephen P. Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Twilight at the Covered Bridge over the Flat River in Fallasburg Park*

Twilight at the Covered Bridge by Kevin's Stuff, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn scene on the the west end of Little Glen Lake*

Amazing Blazing Michigan by jannagal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Grand Rapids during Art Prize*

Wanna Warmer Wednesday - Grand Rapids Michigan by Kevin Povenz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Huron shoreline rocks*

Lake Huron 2 - Delaware Park, Michigan by Raji Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*US-41 Peshekee River Bridge*

Michigan's First State Trunk Line Bridge by Marty Hogan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*"Forest Brook" Marquette County*

"Forest Brook" Marquette County , Michigan's Upper Peninsula by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black River Harbor*

"Black river Harbor" Michigan's Gogebic County, Ottawa National Forest. by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes on the shores of Lake Michigan*

Dunes over Lake Michigan by john m flores, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Tahquamenon Falls*

upper tahquamenon falls, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking south along Lake Michigan from the Green Point Dunes Nature Preserve*

Kauai Day in Michigan by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stone map of Michigan*

Stone Michigan by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rock Harbor, Isle Royale National Park*

Scenery near the America dock, Rock Harbor, Isle Royale National Park, Michigan August 2011 by Corvair Owner, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge Sunset*

Mackinac Bridge Sunset by GLASman1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ciccone Vineyard located in the Leelanau Peninsula*

Vineyard by ramjetgr, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shore of Lake Huron*

Lake Huron Shore by AdamMI88, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fox Theatre and Hockeytown Cafe*

foxtown by dropsheet, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Sable River fall colors reflection*

The AuSable River at Lumberman's Monument by Ray-48, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette Harbor*

Marquette Harbor, Michigan by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Giant slope to Lake Superior*

Giant slope to Lake Superior, Log Slide area by Martin LaBar (going on hiatus), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Ignace and Mackinac Bridge from the air*

St. Ignace and Mackinac Bridge from the air by AdamMI88, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pure Michigan*

Pure Michigan by TJ Winston, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wolverine at the Detroit Zoo (Michigan is by tradition, known as "the Wolverine State" and the University of Michigan takes the wolverine as its mascot)*

Wolverine by Karen Schwallie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Huron National Forest*

Stairway to Beauty by Happy Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A beautiful sunset on Lake Michigan by the lighthouse in Charlevoix*

Coming in for the night by T P Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit's Famous Coney Island Restaurants*

Michigan Ave Coneys by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan marsh*

Michigan marsh by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island*

The Grand Hotel by LindaB., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A cove viewed from Point Betsie Lighthouse near Sleeping Bear Dunes on Lake Michigan*

Michigan Cove by yerffej9, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise at Tawas Lighthouse*

Tawas Lighthouse by dwfphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Theater*

Michigan Theater by thisisbrianfisher, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Oval Beach - Saugatuck*

Long Shadows by Michigan Jeff, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The view of Lake Michigan and North Manitou Island from Pyramid Point*

Pyramid Point by LindaB., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Farm*

Michigan Farm by way in the back, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Moon over Ellsworth Lake*

Moon over Ellsworth Lake by T P Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Mackinac Island (Notice the absence of parking spots and meters - motor vehicles are outlawed on Mackinac Island)*

Downtown Mackinac Island by Brian 104, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Straits of Mackinac*

Michigan, Straits of Mackinac, Mackinac Bridge (11,526) by EC Leatherberry, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from the Hill Nature Preserve*

Boyne City, Michigan by Frank_Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lightning from an approaching storm reaches down to the surface of Lake Michigan behind the Grand Haven Lighthouse*

Lighthouse Lightning by Kevin's Stuff, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Overlooked Falls*

20140922-DSC_4574_copy by Jim Sorbie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Presque Isle River - Porcupine Mountains*

Presque Isle River , Porcupine Mountains , U.P. Michigan by Wonder Woman !, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset*

Lake Michigan Sunset by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Vineyard in Traverse City*

Michigan Vineyard by owenweberlive, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Winter Wonderland*

"Winter Wonderland" Winter in Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinaw City and Mackinaw Bridge*

Mackinaw City and Mackinaw Bridge by ©SandyHansenPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Reflections*

Reflections- EXPLORE #48! by ✬Susie✬, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge at night*

Mackinac bridge at night by Nick damico, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*University of Michigan Athletic Campus and downtown Ann Arbor at dusk*

Athletic Campus by SkySNAPS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sylvan Lake*

Sylvan Lake by mgarin73, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*North view from the South Pier at Manistee*

North View from the South Pier at Manistee by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Rapids Fish Petroglyph*

Grand Rapids Fish Petroglyph by photoscapes2009, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Flower Farm in Allegan County*

Flower farm, Allegan County by photoscapes2009, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tannery Falls*

DSCN0017.JPG by stephenkwagner, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Day at Newburgh Lake*

Fall Day at Newburgh Lake by prsavagec, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Turnip Rock in Winter*

Turnip Rock, Port Austin, Michigan by jensenl, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aerial fall colors from Long Lake Park in Northern Kent County*

Long Lake (10 9 2014) by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Empire Bluffs and frozen Lake Michigan in Winter*

Empire Bluffs by chrisd1332, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Peak Color in Leelanau*

View by leelanau2010, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Oetting's Cottage in Leland*

View from Oetting's Cottage, Leland, MI, 2008 by Tom Powell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mist on the Huron Rive - Gallup Park*

Mist on the Huron by BRB1952, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*U of M Law Library*

UofM Law Library by dwfphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Joseph S. Fay Shipwreck Near Forty Mile Point Lighthouse*

Joseph S. Fay Shipwreck Near Forty Mile Point Lighthouse (Rogers City, Michigan) - October 9, 2014 by cseeman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Colors in Boyne City*

Fall Colors Boyne City, Michigan by rickrjw, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rochester Hills Stonewall Pumpkin Festival at Van Hoosen Farm*

Rochester Hills Stonewall Pumpkin Festival @ Van Hoosen Farm by StormchaserMike Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Deer at Nichols Arboretum*

Rainy Day Deer 2 by BRB1952, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leland Historic District*

Fishtown- Leland MI (8) by kevystew, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pond Bridge in Alpena*

Duck Pond Bridge by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The majesty of Empire Bluffs*

The majesty of Empire Bluffs . . . by Dr. Farnsworth, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Train River*

Au Train River , Michigan's Upper Peninsula by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

- edit: dmca


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore* 



> Minerals seeping through the sandstone escarpment give these fantastic colours: copper, blue/green, manganese, black, iron, rust/brown. These minerals, combined with the many layers of sandstone that vary in colour from white, grey, cream to dark red, paint the rocks in a kaleidoscope of patterns. Thus the name 'Pictured Rocks'.


Woo-hoo! Published in Michigan Coastal News. by deanspic, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Steamer Herbert C. Jackson and Fall colors in Upper Harbor*

hcj92714dklkshrC_rb by rburdick27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pure Michigan leaves*

Pure Michigan by LadyDragonflyCC - >;<, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan shore in Autumn*

USA - Michigan by Herculeus, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black Lake Sunset*

Black Lake Sunset - Onaway State Park, Michigan by J.M.Barclay, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle Ice Tree*

Belle Isle Ice Tree by Kc Jacoby Photography LLC, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wayne County Building*

Detroit, MI Wayne County Building by army.arch, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The grand court inside the Detroit Institute of Arts *

A Grand First Impression by DetroitDerek Photography ( ALL RIGHTS RESERVED ), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Island Bridge in Grand Ledge*

Island Bridge by Brian L Stanley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit's MGM Grand Casino Hotel*

Detroit's MGM Grand Casino Hotel - Detroit, USA by Urban Adventures, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Early morning on the Detroit Riverwalk*

Detroit Riverwalk by chuckh6, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sailboats on Lake Macatawa*

Lake Macatawa by Kevin Povenz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*ArtPrize 2014 in Grand Rapids*

353 by photoscapes2009, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Evening at Harbor Springs*

130722_2326A by Jim Sorbie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bond Falls*

Bond Falls_9110826 copy by Illini Images,Steve Patterson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise along the Crooked River*

sunrise along the Crooked River by photoscapes2009, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Remarkable sunset over Lake Superior*

Remarkable Sunset by siskokid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Central Railroad Chelsea Depot*

train station by chuckh6, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Overlooked Falls*

Overlooked Falls by Erik, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Harvest Moon in Leelanau County*

110912_8785AA by Jim Sorbie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Leland Harbor*

gimme, gimme shelter | leland, michigan [explore] by elmofoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ocqueoc Falls*

Ocqueoc Falls by Scott (Smiley), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Fort Holmes to Lake Huron*

View from Fort Holmes to Lake Huron by RovingAdventurer.net, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kewadin and Elk Lake*

Kewadin by Standing Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Charlevoix*

Round Lake by DaveRoch, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Waugoshance Lighthouse*

Waugoshance Light, Lake Michgan by jam00037, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Gateway Bridge on I-94 and Telegraph Rd.*



> These one-of-a-kind free standing "bridges" are actually giant aerial ornaments, designed to look like footballs from the jets that fly into Detroit Metro Airport. They were constructed just before Super Bowl XL in Detroit on I-94 highway which leads to Downtown Detroit.


Gateway Bridge by bridgink, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Eagle Harbor Lighthouse in Winter*

Eagle Harbor Lighthouse by Invinci_bull, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset on the shores of Lake Huron*

Port Austin 9-13-14 129 by OUTLAW PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Red Wings Ice Sculpture - Plymouth Ice Festival*

Go Wings ! by ansonredford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake of the Clouds located in Porcupine Mountains State Park just inland from Lake Superior*

Autumn Afternoon at Lake of the Clouds by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset on Lake Michigan*

Sunset on Lake Michigan by PepOmint, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DLECTRICITY - Detroit Institute of Arts*

DLECTRICITY by .insomniac, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Under the Mackinac Bridge*

Under The Bridge by Wheels0409, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A view from northern Michigan's wine country*

What a View! by KT of Lake Orion, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Farm Sunset*

Country Sunset by Kevin's Stuff, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Aerial of Mackinac Island*

Mackinac Island (South) by beleatherman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kensington Metropark*

Reason to Believe by Jacqueline C. Verdun, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Dune Climb - Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by supernova9, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*White Tailed Deer - Marquette
*

White Tailed Deer by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chapel Cove and Lake Superior*

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore tour - Chapel Cove - inside looking out a Lake Superior by Shannon Day1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island Harbor*

Mackinac Island by yoTraveler, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ambassador Bridge and Detroit*

detroit by s o u t h e n, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Soldiers' and Sailors' Monument at Campus Martius Park*

Soldiers and Sailors Monument by SNWEB.ORG Photography, LLC., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle State Park from above*

Belle Isle State Park by mgarin73, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Northern Lights over Marquette*

Northern Lights over Marquette by Natalie Heise, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manistee River Trail*

HMNF_ManisteeRiverTrail_FC10112014 by usfs_Eastern_Region, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round Lake in Petoskey*

Curled Northern Birch Bark by nancy rae, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Amtrack Train over the Huron River*

Pure Amtrak by CSXT1534, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse*

Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior Ice Bergs*

Towed KAP by Boat Around Lake Superior Ice Bergs by Invinci_bull, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Yates Cider Mill*

Yates Cider Mill by Larry the Biker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

The Other Side by Reptilian_Sandwich, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Vibrant Vineyard*

Vibrant Vineyard by owenweberlive, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island*

Wake Goodbye by Chris Clayson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset on Lake Michigan*

watervale sunset2 by jimevans_2000, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

What a beautiful state.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Big Sable Point Lighthouse*

Big Sable Point Lighthouse - Ludington , Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge from St. Ignace*

View of the Mackinac Bridge From St Ignace Michigan (Explore) by Scott Henderson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shiawassee River in Owosso*

Owosso Shiawassee River Curwood 10-18-2014 by Kulardenu, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Mackinac Bridge and McGulpin Rock*

The Mighty Mac by siskokid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bay City Fireworks Festival*

a_JMC5811 as Smart Object-1 by Jeff Caverly, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Brockway Mountain Lookout*

Foggy Brockway Lookout by SPP- Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset behind The Tridge*

Chippewa River Sunset Dec 25, 2012 by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The easy trail up Sugarloaf Mountain*

The easy trail up Sugarloaf by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grays Reef Lighthouse*

Grays Reef Lighthouse, MI by hatchski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette Harbor*

Marquette Harbor, Michigan by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wall Cloud on Lake Michigan*

Wall Cloud on Lake Michigan by Simonds, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Superior Dome*

The Mother Ship by cmu chem prof, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington Lighthouse at dusk*

Ludington, Michigan by elevatortalk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Inside the Buhl Building*

Buhl Building - Detroit by CityPhotos by Rod, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Guardian Building Entrance*

Guardian Building Entrance by Bill Yagerlener, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Inside the Guardian Building *

IMG_0026 A by markh0421, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Renaissance Center Wintergarden*

Renaissance Center - Wintergarden by Detroit Regional Chamber, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fireworks over Grand Rapids' Blue Bridge*

Grand Rapids by chrisjohannes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bay Harbor Marina*

wa_JMC0522 by Jeff Caverly, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Holland*

Downtown Holland, Michigan by Canon Screwdriver (gary syrba), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Sleeping Bear Point*

Sunset over Sleeping Bear Point, Glen Arbor, MI, 2003 by Tom Powell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Isle Royale National Park*

Isle Royale by bisgrfan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Point Iroquois Lighthouse and the Northern Lights*

Iriquois Point Light and th Northern Lights by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Grand Rapids*

Downtown Grand Rapids by GR58, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Muskegon Channel*

Mississagi with Gulls by otisourcat, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Twelvemile Beach - Lake Superior*

Twelvemile Beach - Lake Superior by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Eagle River Falls*

_MG_1757-Edit by rose789, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glen Haven*

Glen Haven, Michigan by RovingAdventurer.net, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Traverse City from above*

Traverse City - flying in by John A. Gessner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bonanza Falls*

"Bonanza Falls" - (Big Iron River) Silver City , Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall morning in Michigan*

Fall Morning by swatzo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Portage Lift Bridge*

Portage Canal Lift Bridge by MJ Whiteman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Arcadia Bluffs Golf Club*

Arcadia Bluffs Golf Club, Arcadia, Michigan by riggsy23, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ambassador Bridge over the Detroit River*

Ambassador Bridge Over the Detroit River by Kevin Whitworth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kakabika Falls*

Hidden Treasure by Lifeinthenorthwoods.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Harbor Point Lighthouse from above*

Pure Michigan Flotilla by Harbor Springs Area Chamber, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Winter Wonderland*

Curving Road by dcclark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Arch at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Pictured Rocks Nat'l Lakeshore by qxster1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Blue Waves*

Blue Waves by yyz!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pure Michigan Sunset*

And the sun sets in Holland by topmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ottawa National Forest*

Norway Lake (ottawa National Forest) "Michigan Nut Photography" by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Detroit Skyline*

Detroit Skyline by ShutterFotos, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Detroit*

_R1A6238 by skysinger, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by philsfotos1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kalamazoo River Valley Trail*

Fall in the fishbowl by bill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Mere State Park*

Over fill? by PhotoJacko, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Valley's Arboretum*

GVSU Arboretum (10 17 2014) by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Michigan Farm*

Hole in the sky by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Seven Bridges Nature Preserve*

White water . . . by Dr. Farnsworth, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Detroit*

Downtown Detroit by Detroitmi97 Aka Mark The kid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manabezho Falls*

2014 86/100: Manabezho Falls! by peddhapati (Thanks for 1M Views!!!), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Scott Fountain at Dusk*

Scott Fountain at Dusk by John in Mich, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset at Point Betsie*

Lake Michigan Sunset at Point Betsie, #49635 by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit Opera House*

Detroit Opera House by UA Creative Photography & Training, LLC, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn Road at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

2014 84/100: Dreaming of Fall! by peddhapati (Thanks for 1M Views!!!), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall at Chateau Grand Traverse*

Yellow Tractor, Fall Vineyard by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pure Michigan Sunset*

Michigan City Postcard by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette Harbor Lighthouse*

Marquette, MI by David Lee Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boats at Sunset on Lake Michigan*

MI Charlevoix Sunset Boats by shutterbug816, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking south down M-22 in Arcadia*

Looking South Down M-22, Arcadia, MI, October, 2014 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spirit of Detroit*

The Spirit of Detroit by Mike Fritcher Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall at the covered bridge in Fallasburg Park*

Covered bridge in the fall by Josh Bozarth Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Joseph Lighthouse*

St. Joseph Lighthouse by johnny_b_1968, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Barn by morning light south of Glen Lake near Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore* 

Old Barn Fall in Michigan by Ragnar II, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bond Falls*

Bond Falls by Tom Mortenson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Gulls and Waves on Tiscornia Beach*

Gulls and Waves by Tom Gill., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven*

Grand Haven, MI by tmark_f07, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Under the bridge at Hardy Dam Rustic Nature Trail*

Under the bridge by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Guardian Building - Detroit*

Guardian Building, Detroit - Banking Floor (Reworked) by Brian Callahan (Luxgnos.com), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan and Otter Creek*

Caribbean Fall, Esch Rd Beach by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle and Detroit*

Detroit by paulhitz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Jesus Statue at Dinosaur Gardens*

Jesus bowling - Dinosaur Gardens, Ossineke by Bruces 51, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Dinosaur Gardens in Ossineke*

image_1031hdrp by rrmi, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Greenwood Falls*

"Greenwood Falls" Siver City, Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset on Lake Michigan*

Winddancer by Eric Egeland, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Autumn Reservoir*

Michigan Autumn Reservoir - Explore by Sentrawoods., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge - Pure Michigan*

Mackinac Bridge (Explored) by topmedic, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Paint Creek Trail*

HFF-with rail pov by SCOTTS WORLD, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Alcona Park*

Alcona Park by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Waterfalls near Calumet*

Small falls near Calumet, Mich by Ogedn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Farm Country*

Michigan Farm Country by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Road to Copper Harbor*

The Road to Copper Harbor, Mich by Ogedn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Edison Institute aka Greenfield Village*

Edison Institute aka Greenfield Village by Larry The Biker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit River Sunflare*

Detroit River Sunflare by darren LB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Point Betsie Lighthouse in winter*

"Lavender Dawn" Point Betsie Lighthouse - Crystallia , Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manistee River Trail*

Manistee River Trail by otisourcat, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Laughing Whitefish Falls*

Laughing Whitefish Falls by bryan.spratt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset*

Lake Michigan Sunset by bobgarner6886, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black bear and cubs along the tracks of the Toonerville Trolley in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan*

Four Little Black Bear Cubs All in a Row by McGill's Nature in Motion, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wedgwood Park*

Wedgewood park by flickaway1, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Lakeland said:


> *Black bear and cubs along the tracks of the Toonerville Trolley in the Upper Peninsula of Michigan*
> 
> Four Little Black Bear Cubs All in a Row by McGill's Nature in Motion, on Flickr


hello cute bears!!! :wave::wave::hi:


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DeZwaan Windmill in the Twilight*

Windmill in the Twilight by Kevin's Stuff, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Whetstone Brook at Lake Superior*

Whetstone Brook at Lake Superior by johndecember, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise over the Bond Falls*

Sunrise over the Bond Falls by adonyvan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bluffs overlook above Lake Michigan at the Green Point Dunes Nature Preserve*

Da Beach -- just a mere 300 feet down! (GPDNP 12/14) by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Train Bay and Lake Superior*

Au Train Bay, Au Train, MI, April, 2012 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan through oaks and cedars at the end of the Stairs Trail at the Green Point Dunes Nature Preserve*

“I see the sea!” said she. (GPDNP 1/14) by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Lake Michigan at Esch Road Beach in the Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

Last of the Light 7020-09 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Geese and morning mist at South Higgins Lake State Park*

Marl Lake, South Higgins Lake State Park, MI by Bill VanderMolen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Joe Louis Arena and a Freighter in the Detroit River*

DSC_1651 by Applejack 25, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Joe Louis Arena steps at the Gordie Howe Entrance*

Joe Louis Arena steps at the Gordie Howe Entrance. by Keberly Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Miners Beach*

Radiation by Yanbing Shi, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Einstein Sculpture next to WMU's College of Engineering and Applied Sciences in Kalamazoo*

Einstein by bill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grizzly bear sculpture emerges from 300-year-old tree near I-94 and South Westnedge*

Bear emerges from 300 year old oak by bill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sand River mouth empties into Lake Superior in Michigan's Upper Peninsula*

Sand River mouth by lablover47, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise at Sugarloaf Mountain near Marquette*

Sugarloaf sunrise by ssfor27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Autumn and arriving freighters in Marquette*

Marquette Michigan Autumn and arriving freighters by ssfor27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand River through downtown Grand Rapids*

On the Grand by Noah Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rainbow over Marquette Harbor Lighthouse*

Marquette MI lighthouse and rainbow by ssfor27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Marquette after an early January snowfall*

DSC_1167 by ssfor27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Fall 2014*

Fall 01 by RichKD, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Oscoda Beach Park*

Beach park, Oscoda, MI by cindysdsc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Huron Sunrise with a Freighter*

Lake Huron Sunrise with a Freighter by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lunar Eclipse over Grand Haven Lighthouse*

IMG_1366 by Noah Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Dune Climb of Sleeping Bear National Lakeshore*

Beautiful Michigan by jannagal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wave Crashing on the Channel Marker at Sunset on Lake Michigan*

Wave Crashing on the Channel Marker at Sunset on Lake Michigan by ✬Susie✬, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blocks of sandstone fallen from the cliffs at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Fallen Blocks by jameskirchner15, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge from above*

Mackinac Bridge from above by tshiverd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fox Theatre grand staircase*

Fox Grand Staircase by racefoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fox Theatre balcony view*

Balcony View by racefoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Milky Way over Fayette Historic State Park*

Core through the window by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Coast Guard Cutter Buckthorn passes through the Portage Waterway and under the Portage Lake Lift Bridge*

Coast Guard Cutter Buckthorn Under the Lift Bridge by Invinci_bull, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DH Day Barn on a Early Autumn Morning*

DH Day Barn on a Early Autumn Morning by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Charlevoix from above*

Charlevoix the Beautiful by GLASman1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle Conservatory*

Belle Isle Conservatory by Mike Fritcher Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boyne Thunder*

Boyne Thunder by rickrjw, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round Island Passage Light at Sunset*

2014 76/100: Round Island Passage Light at Sunset! by peddhapati, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Grand Rapids as seen from the Grand River*

Downtown Grand Rapids by TrueWolverine87, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*


> The park is named after a Chippewa legend of the sleeping bear. According to the legend, an enormous forest fire on the western shore of Lake Michigan drove a mother bear and her two cubs into the lake for shelter, determined to reach the opposite shore. After many miles of swimming, the two cubs lagged behind. When the mother bear reached the shore, she waited on the top of a high bluff. The exhausted cubs drowned in the lake, but the mother bear stayed and waited in hopes that her cubs would finally appear. Impressed by the mother bear's determination and faith, the Great Spirit created two islands (North and South Manitou Island) to commemorate the cubs, and the winds buried the sleeping bear under the sands of the dunes where she waits to this day. The "bear" was a small tree-covered knoll at the top edge of the bluff that, from the water, had the appearance of a sleeping bear. Wind and erosion have caused the "bear" to be greatly reduced in size over the years. Today only a small remnant remains. ~ Wikipedia


Absolute Michigan by creed_400, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Grand Rapids*

Grand Rapids, Michigan Riverfront by gemsnwire, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Rock River Falls Rock River Wilderness Hiawatha National Forest.*

Autmn at Rock River falls by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington Pier*

Ludington Pier by photoscapes2009, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Green Oak*

Kensington Metropark 10-19-14 072 by OUTLAW PHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*at Hart Lake in Michigan*

Autumn Colors at Hart Lake by kevin kludy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Croton*

Country road by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Michigan's Hurricane River flows across the beach and into Lake Superior*

Hurricane Meets Superior by Kenneth Keifer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Hotel and Fountain*

Grand Hotel and Fountain by ozanichm, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Michigan's Tahquamenon Falls in Autumn by Kenneth Keifer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*British Landing and Mackinac Bridge*

British Landing by Sean_Marshall, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boating to Mackinac*

Morning boats to the Island by sunrisepenny...Penny Wojahn.., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Windmill Island*

Windmill Island by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Halfway Creek*

Halfway Creek by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Pier at Charlevoix*

The Pier at Charlevoix, Michigan by Bryan Cheney, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven State Park*

Grand Haven State Park by Bill VanderMolen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Legacy Art Park*

DSC_9551 by KARUNAPHOTO, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fallen Comrade sculpture at the Michigan Legacy Art Park*

Fallen Comrade by bioprof52, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Soybeans at Gilmore Farms*

Soybeans by RichardDemingPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Chapel Falls*

Upper Chapel Falls by David :0), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A close-up shot of Scott Memorial Fountain on Belle Isle*

Playing In The Water by DetroitDerek Photography ( ALL RIGHTS RESERVED ), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A close-up shot of the Spirit Of Detroit*

Spirit Of Detroit by DetroitDerek Photography ( ALL RIGHTS RESERVED ), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Port Huron from above*

Port Huron Fog by MiSkyPig, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Port Sanilac Beach*

Port Sanilac Beach by David :0), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Rapids and Ah-Nab-Awen Park from above*

Downtown by creed_400, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frederik Meijer Gardens and Sculpture Park*

IMG_6999 by Eric Stormer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Huron Dawn*

100718_0777A by Jim Sorbie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chippewa County Courthouse*

chippewa county courthouse, sault ste. marie, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stone archway entrance at Fallasburg Park*

Stone archway by creed_400, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Eagle River Falls*

Eagle River Falls by SPP- Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Pasture at Trout Creek*

Fall Pasture by SPP- Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bay City - Motion on the River*

Motion on the River by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pure Michigan Fall*

Pure Michigan by mizzginnn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Isle Royale*

Rock Harbor Light by duluthiscool, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Red Bull Air Race and Detroit*

Red Bull Air Race by saad36, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mill in Frankenmuth*

Frankenmuth Michigan by David :0), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan shore in Saugatuck*

7/30 Gratitude Project by tyme out, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View of "Big Red"(Holland Harbor Light) from Saugatuck Dunes State Park*

View of "Big Red" by tyme out, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Dlectricity - Charles H. Wright Museum of African American History*

dlectricity-laser-starship-the-legacy-lives-on by Knight Foundation, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lafayette Greens - Detroit*

02-P1230082 by apolli, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Golden Sunset on Lake Michigan*

Golden Sunset on Lake Michigan - Charlevoix Michigan by T P Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Northern Lights over Isle Royale National Park*

Scoville Point Northern Lights by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*National Trout Memorial*

National Trout Memorial- Kalkaska MI (1) by kevystew, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Twelve Mile Beach - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Twelve Mile Beach , Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Sable River overlook*

overlook, Au Sable River by photoscapes2009, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Silver Lake and the Sand Dunes*

My favorite swimming hole from high school . . . by Dr. Farnsworth, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Tridge in downtown Midland*

The Tridge by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Farm across the way from Chateau Chantal vineyards*

Farm from Chateau Chantal by owenweberlive, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chapel Rock at Dusk*

Chapel Rock at Dusk by David :0), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Picture Rocks by David :0), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Clouds over the Mackinac Bridge*

Clouds over the Mackinac Bridge by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan at Sunset*

Ripples at Sunset by Michigan Transplant, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lakeland said:


> *Chapel Rock at Dusk*
> 
> Chapel Rock at Dusk by David :0), on Flickr


Amazing, ....How perfect is the mother nature


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Untitled by Mel Diotte, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

- edit: dmca


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

An Autumn Day on Michigan's Dewey Lake by sjb4photos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hockeytown Cafe*

IMG_1141 by RacerRJ, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lower Bond Falls*

Lower Bond Falls by bryan.spratt, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

blue mist by paulh192, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Saginaw Valley Rail Trail*

Saginaw Valley Rail Trail Bridge_Fotor by greggmulholland, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Island Park, Alpena*

Island Park (Alpena, Michigan) - October 11, 2014 by cseeman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking west to Sleeping Bear Point, Sleeping Bear Bay, Crystal River, Fisher Lake, Glen Haven and Glen Arbor*

Color Tour ... Miller Hill vista by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fox Theatre in Detroit*

The Fox Theatre, Detroit, MI by Raf Ferreira, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fog on Lake Michigan*

Fog on Lake Michigan by Kirsten, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Oval Beach at Sunset*

Oval Beach at Sunset by tstevensphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Big Red Lighthouse*

Big Red Lighthouse by Kevin Povenz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shadows of Fall*

Shadows of Fall by Toms Nature Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A close-up shot from Lake of the Clouds in Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

64/2014 by PicsofAB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Interlochen State Park*

DSC_0566 by sdnowakowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sailing Sunset on Lake Michigan*

sailing sunset_watermark by bryan.spratt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Reflection along the banks of the Grand River*

Grand Reflection by Jeronimo Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Marys River from above*

St. Marys River Traffic by I Adler, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island Airport*

Mackinac Island Airport by I Adler, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Early autumn color paints the banks of the Dead River near the Old 510 Bridge*

Old 510 Bridge by Manuel Diaz Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Log Slide Overlook*

MI Pictured Rocks NLS DS 2014 by shutterbug816, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Greenstone Falls at the Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Greenstone Falls, Porcupine Mountains, UP Michigan by Wonder Woman !, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A frosty Manistee River bottom receiving its first light of the day*

A.M. on the Big M by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Point Iroquois Light*

point iroquois lighthouse, chippewa county, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Salt Water Freighter going under the Mackinac Bridge*

Scenic, Straits Of Mackinac, Mackinac Bridge, shot from the South Tower, looking at the North Tower in the directon of St. Ignace with heavy fog washing over the bridge deck, Salt Water Freighter going under the bridge. by Sault Ste. Marie MI CVB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Mackinac Bridge Arches Road View*

MI Mackinac Bridge Arches Road View DS 2011 by shutterbug816, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn at Upper Bond Falls*

Autumn at Upper Bond Falls by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sugar Loaf as seen from Point Lookout - Mackinac Island*

MI Mackinac Island Sugar Loaf Rock Point Lookout DS 2013 by shutterbug816, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mission Peninsula*

DSC_1438 by sdnowakowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Just one more Lake Michigan sunset*

Just one more Lake Michigan sunset by tquist24, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fog in Harbor Springs*

harbor in fog 4 by northernlightphotograph, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit Riverwalk*

Detroit Riverwalk by ifmuth, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter sunset in Grand Haven*

Another Average Sunset in Grand Haven by Second Glance Photos Kevin Ryan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blizzard in rural Michigan*

Blizzard in rural Michigan by Fliedermaus, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bay Harbor Aerial*

BH Aerial by Signature RV Resorts, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Charlevoix Yacht Race*

Lake Charlevoix Yacht Race by Innerspacealien, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Hotel - Mackinac Island*

Grand Hotel by RovingAdventurer.net, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leelanau Cherry Blossoms*

IMG_7471 by leelanau2010, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*North Bar Lake Overlook at Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

North Bar Lake Overlook at Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by www.digitalphotographicarts.com, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*St. Joseph, Michigan outer lighthouse.*

Relentless Waves by Tom Gill., on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Empire Bluffs*

November - Empire Bluffs by cedarkayak, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

* Au Sable River*

Untitled by william.gold, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ontonagon Lighthouse*

Ontonagon Lighthouse by siskokid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*South Fox Island*

South Fox Island ... tower view, spring panorama by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Sugarloaf - Good Harbor Bay, Little Traverse Lake, South Manitou Island, South Fox Island and Whaleback Point*

Color Tour '14 ... view from Sugarloaf by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leelanau Farmstead*

Leelanau Farmstead by ShaneWyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Oetting's Cottage*

View from Oetting's Cottage, Leland, MI, 2008 by Tom Powell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Little Traverse Bay*

Line of Sight, Petoskey, MI, 2014 by Tom Powell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*White River Light Station*

White River Light Station by Chris Smith/Out of Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Little Traverse Bay Sunset*

Big Water Little Boat by nomm de photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Fall Canoe Paddle*

Michigan Fall Canoe Paddle by onewildwest, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The start of the UP200 sled dog race in downtown Marquette*

2013 UP200 Sled Dog Race by Michigan Nature Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tannery Falls*

Tannery Falls I by James Marvin Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ice Climbing - Tannery Falls*

Ice Climbing - Tannery Falls by James Marvin Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Peninsula of Michigan Winter Landscape*

U.P. Winter Landscape by Michigan Nature Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A fresh covering of snow on Wetmore Pond and Hogback Mountain*

Fresh snow at Hogback Mountain by Michigan Nature Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Power House Falls*

n2c_111-8241 by sgowtham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Loon and friends at Brown Bridge Pond*

Loon and friends at Brown Bridge Pond by SBodjack, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Curving Hemlock - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Curving Hemlock by Allison | SenecaCreekPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Big Carp River seen from Lake of the Clouds Overlook in Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

A River Runs Through It by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Big Bay Point Lighthouse*

Big Bay Point Lighthouse - Big Bay , Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Golden Dunes Grand Mere State Park*

_MG_8420 Golden Dunes Grand Mere State Park by www.cemillerphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Indian Trail - Sleeping Bear Dunes*

well red by cedarkayak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ocqueoc Falls*

Ocqueoc Falls by Robert F. Carter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*"Superior Dawn" - Grand Sable Dunes*

"Superior Dawn" - Grand Sable Dunes , Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Isle Royale National Park*

Little Dean Is. by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise over Harrisville Harbor*

Sunrise Over Harrisville Harbor by jacalynsnana, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn in Copper Harbor*

Autumn Copper Harbor by Brian Callahan (Luxgnos.com), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn Roads - U.S. Highway 41 is a north–south Highway that runs from Miami, Florida to the Upper Peninsula of Michigan*

Autumn Roads by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand River Golden Grandeur*

Golden Grandeur by SolsticeSol, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Copper Harbor at Fort Wilkins State Park*

Copper Harbor by pamelainob-Thank You to the 4.5 Million Visitsors!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Copper Harbor Boathouse*

Safe Harbor by 13Miles, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ox Bow on the Manistee River*

Ox Bow on the Manistee River by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cannon at Fort Wilkins State Park*

cannon at Fort Wilkins State Park by besomom, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior Ice Wall*

Lake Superior Ice Wall by kmaz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Trestle Bridge at Hamilton*

The Trestle Bridge at Hamilton by bill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Good Morning Detroit *

Good Morning Detroit / Explored by . : : v i S H a l : : ., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Red Ridge - Keweenaw Peninsula*

Red Ridge by We Are CS, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ten Foot Falls on the Eagle River*

Ten Foot Falls (Autumn 2014) by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bass Lake in Vestaburg*

"Bass Lake" Vestaburg , Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*White Rainbow over Holland Harbor Lighthouse aka Big Red*

White Rainbow by karstenphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Laughing Whitefish Falls*

Laughing Whitefish Falls by Marty Hogan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The sun slips over the horizon at the tip of Sleeping Bear Point*

October Sunset by ShaneWyatt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Late evening light on the bluffs of the Sleeping Bear Sand Dunes*

Wind on the Water by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fog rising at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Fog Rising at Pictured Rocks by Michigan Nature Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kayaking at the Pictured Rocks*

pictured rocks 09-044 by northernlightphotograph, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chapel Rock up-close*

Chapel Rock (8-15-09) by Brevort, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Heaven's Light on Lake Superior*

Heaven's Light by Neil Weaver Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Watch your step atop Castle Rock*

Watch your step! by robizphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mosquito Beach - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Untitled by terrapin dawg, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Last light of day on Lake Michigan*

Last light of day... by Doug Langham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit River Walk*

Lines - Detroit River Walk by Bill VanderMolen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Ambassador Bridge*

This is Ambassador Bridge - connects the USA and Canada.( a view from Detroit side). Picture taken during the "blue hour" Please enjoy the view the way I did. by MaRia Popi Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Castle by jacalynsnana, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Minong Mine at Isle Royale National Park*

Minong Mine by nasunto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Red Wings corn maze*

now that's a corn maze by hardyc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset under the Mackinac Bridge*

Under the Bridge by jacalynsnana, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Such stunning natural & geographical features....


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Super Storm on Lake Superior*

Super Storm on Superior by PhotoYoop, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Harbor Springs in Fall*

Harbor Springs in fall by snapstill studio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington North Breakwater Light*

Lighthouse as seen from SS Badger, Ludington, MI by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes from above*

Sand dunes by anttler, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Evening light in a Lake Superior cave*

Evening light in a Lake Superior cave by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bay Harbor Golf Club*

Bay Harbor Golf Club - #18 by Simonds, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Sleeping Bear Dune Climb*

Steep decent by C & D Amundsen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Straits of Mackinac Lighthouses*

first boats in the morning by haglundc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Beach Falls*

Miner's Beach Falls, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by ats8110, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Presque Isle River Fisherman*

Presque Isle River Fisherman by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Above - Mackinac Island*

View from Above by Chris Clayson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Great place to watch the freighters - Mackinac Bridge*

What a great place to watch the freighters by Scott (Smiley), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sun Voyage - Lake Michigan*

Sun Voyage by Scott (Smiley), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Holland Harbor Light Sunset*

Holland Sunset (7 24 2014) by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle as seen from just about the roof of the RenCen*

Waterway by DetroitDerek Photography ( ALL RIGHTS RESERVED ), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island Harbor*

Mackinac Island Harbor by flatgraphic, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Schooner and Mackinac Bridge in the distance* 

Boat Beach Bridge by Chris Clayson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The view of Mackinac Island from Fort Mackinac*

The Island by jannagal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

DSC00822 by ansonredford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset on Lake Michigan*

Lake Michigan Sunset by C3D, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Lakeland said:


> *Evening light in a Lake Superior cave*
> 
> Evening light in a Lake Superior cave by Michigan Nut, on Flickr



beautiful

thanks for sharing


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

sand in Miners Beach, glows with the setting sun light. Munising
Leaning Ridges by Manuel Diaz Photo, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Lake Michigan nearly completely frozen over, Saugatuck Dunes State Park.
Arctic Michigan by ericwpotter, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hotel Fayette Historic Townsite*

Hotel Fayette Historic Townsite by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leelanau Ranch in Winter*

Calm on the Ranch ... by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Harbor in Leland*

Harbor at Fishtown by Happyhiker4, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan and "Singing Sands" - Ludington State Park*



> The sand is soft and off-white, known as "singing sands" because of the squeaking noise (caused by high quartz content) made when one walks across it.


"Singing Sands" Ludington State Park - Ludington, Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sun rays and snow clouds over Lake Michigan*

Ripple Effect by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Milky Way Over Mackinac Island Harbor*

Milky Way Over Mackinac Island Harbor by Jason.Guenzel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rock River Falls*

Rock River Falls near Chatham, MI by ats8110, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Presque Isle*

Presque Isle by ShelNf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Vineyard - Old Mission Peninsula*

Vineyard Hill, Fall Landscape by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior Rock Formation*

200908_Michigan_Upper_Peninsula_Vacation_0722 by Nick Scavone, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Graveyard Coast - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

"Graveyard Coast" - (Mary Jarecki shipwreck) , Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kalamazoo River Marinas at Saugatuck*

_MG_9800 Kalamazoo River Marinas at Saugatuck, Michigan by www.cemillerphotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Eclipsed at Grand Haven Pier*

Eclipsed by Chris Smith/Out of Chicago, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven - St. Mary's Challenger*

Grand Haven - St. Mary's Challenger by Kevin Povenz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fayette Historic Townsite on the shore of Big Bay de Noc as seen from the nearby limestone bluffs*

Lookout by cmu chem prof, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Beach Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

"Miners Gem" Miners Beach Falls , Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, Michigans upper peninsula (Explore # 146 Oct. 8, 2010) by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Soo Locks - Sault Ste. Marie, Michigan and Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario are connected by the International Bridge*

0038 Soo Locks by SBA John Wiley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake of the Clouds Overlook*

Lake of the Clouds Overlook - 2 by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Norwich Bluff at Sunset*

Norwich Bluff at Sunset by dcclark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Good Morning Autumn - Sugarloaf Mountain*

Good Morning Autumn by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pine River*

Pine River by westmichigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Traverse City*

Traverse City ... downtown blossom time by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Traverse City - Autumn On The Hills*

Autumn On The Hills by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mission Hay*

Old Mission Hay by Manuel Diaz Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*River Road National Scenic Byway*

River Road National Scenic Byway #6 by MooreImages, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*CN local crossing Goose Lake *

CN local crossing Goose Lake 10-10-13 by mackinacmark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*CN 5679 with train U747 at Goose Lake*

CN 5679 with train U747 at Goose Lake 10-10-11. by mackinacmark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington State Park Beach House*

Ludington State Park beachhouse by R.J.E., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*State Capitol Building*

Captial - Lansing, Michigan - Actual colors - "Red" by R.J.E., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Super Moon over the State Capitol*

Souper Moon by R.J.E., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sandhill Cranes over Old Mission Peninsula vineyard*

Sand Hill Cranes over vineyard by Deb Perry Studio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Northern Harrier flying by the Mackinac Bridge*

Northern Harrier at Mackinaw Bridge by TenKiln-location, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Dead River Falls*

Dead River Falls by farlane, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Overlooked Falls Detail - Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Overlooked Falls Detail by James Marvin Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The lights of Big Red light the way into Holland on a cold winter night*

Big Red Blue by Manuel Diaz Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Beach Sunset*

Miners Sunset by Manuel Diaz Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A small flock of seagulls flying in front of the lighthouse in South Haven*

Sunset with Seagulls by SPC Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Leland Municipal Harbor*

Sunset - Leland Municipal Harbor by cedarkayak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls State Park*

Tahquamenon Falls by Ray-48, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Catching dinner on Lake Michigan*

Catching dinner by R.J.E., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Two Schooners on West Bay*

Two Schooners on West Bay (Schoonerfest 2011 1/3) by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Flaming Color of Michigan Fall*

Flaming Color of Michigan Fall by Rick Lanting, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Longest River in Michigan*

The Longest River in Michigan by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Scott Falls*

Scott Falls - Near Au Train , Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Train Falls*

Au Train Falls - Michigan by blainecourts, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Iargo Springs*

Iargo Springs Tawas Mi. by toddb621, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Point*

Sleeping Bear Point by tyme out, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Presque Isle River in the Porcupine Mountain State Park*

Presque Isle River by westmichigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Windmill Island*

Windmill view by taxpen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore just off Pierce Stocking Scenic Drive*

Beckoning Sands by David Cornwell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Along Lake Superior*

Along Lake Superior - Michigan by johnmcgrawphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Canyon Falls on the Sturgeon River in Michigan's Upper Peninsula*

Canyon Falls, The Sturgeon River IMGP1934a by coloneljohnbritt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lightning from an approaching storm reaches down to the surface of Lake Michigan near the Grand Haven Lighthouse & Pier*

Lightning Strike by Kevin's Stuff, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leelanau pasture first snow*

Color Tour '14 ... pasture first snow by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette's Lower Harbor*

Marquette's Lower Harbor by BeaverTripp, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chief Ignatius Petoskey observes the sunset over Little Traverse Bay*

An evening with Chief Ignatius Petoskey by snapstill studio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Early Morning on Mackinac*

Early Morning on Mackinac by tinettip, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Empty Mackinac Street*

Empty Mackinac Street by tinettip, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Herring Bay*

Herring Bay by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Middle Hungarian Falls*

Middle Hungarian Falls by dcclark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View of Grand Sable Banks from Au Sable Point*

Au Sable Point by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Farmland before Lake Michigan*

Farmland before Lake Michigan by bclook, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Omena Bay*

Omena Bay Michigan by bclook, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Path to Good Harbor*

Path to Good Harbor, Lake Michigan by bclook, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Good Harbor Bay*

Good Harbor, Lake Michigan by bclook, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sable Creek Bridge*

Sable Creek Bridge by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chippewa County Courthouse*

chippewa county courthouse, sault ste. marie, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A statue of Justice and Clock Tower of the Chippewa County Courthouse*

justice, chippewa county courthouse, sault ste. marie, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mouth of the Hurricane River - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Mouth of the Hurricane River, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Ignace Lighthouse*

St. Ignace Lighthouse by David Lee Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shipwreck of The Steamer Sitka along Lake Superior's "Graveyard Coast"*

Shipwreck of The Steamer Sitka along Lake Superior's "Graveyard Coast" by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hungarian Falls*

Hungarian Falls by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn sunrise over Deer Lake*

Deer Lake Panoramic by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Sable Dunes*

Grand Sable Dunes by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Old Corn-Crib at historic Martin Basch Farm*

"The Old Corn-Crib" Historic (Martin Basch Farm) Port Oneida, Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Crepuscular Rays on Miners Beach*

"Crepuscular rays" Miners beach Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Sable Dunes in Winter*

Grand Sable Dunes by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Munising Falls in Winter*

Munising Falls by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Tahquamenon Falls*

upper tahquamenon falls, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View of Upper Tahquamenon Falls brink from the gorge observation platform*

upper tahquamenon falls, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Binnobin Trail at Mission Hill overlook*

binnobin trail, mission hill overlook, chippewa county, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lorelei Lane Panorama*

Lorelei Lane Panorama by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Along Lorelei Lane*

Another Along Lorelei Lane by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rock Harbor Lodge*

Rock Harbor Lodge Reflections by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Clouds over "Lake of the Clouds"*

Clouds over "Lake of the Clouds" by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marsh Marigolds line the banks of Munising Falls Creek in the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Marsh Marigolds at Munising Falls by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Falls - Pictured Rocks - Michigan by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Quincy Cog Railway*

Quincy Cog Railway by tinettip, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Low lying fog rolls in over Lake Superior during the annual Splash-in*

Splash-in 2014 by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kayaking along the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Kayaks by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boaters enjoying the beauty of Spray Falls in the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Spray Falls and boats by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Cliffs - Keweenaw Peninsula*

Fall Cliffs by dcclark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Island East Channel Lighthouse*

Pictured Rock, East Channel Lighthouse by LLeon1126, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over the dunes and beach grass on Lake Michigan*

Dune Grass & Sunset by mswan777, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boat Dock at Tahquamenon Falls*

Boat Dock at Tahquamenon Falls by tinettip, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black Rocks - Presque Isle Park*

Black Rocks by Cochran.Images, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Storm over the Mighty Mac*

Storm over the Mighty Mac by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Joseph Lighthouse and Ice*

Happiness is by rkramer62, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Sugar Loaf Mountain*

Sugar Loaf Mountain by Cochran.Images, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*One of the many rock formations in the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Pillars by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from inside a sea cave on the shores of Lake Superior in the Pictures Rocks National Lakeshore*

Sea Cave by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*An interesting and very beautiful view from behind Memorial Falls in Michigan's Upper Peninsula*

"Waterfall Hideout" Memorial Falls, Munising, Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Mackinac Bridge behind a Rainbow Mist*

Rainbow Mist by SkySNAPS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Lookout Louise - Isle Royale National Park*

View from Lookout Louise, Isle Royale National Park, Rock Harbor, Michigan by Corvair Owner, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lookout Point - Mackinac Island*

Lookout Point, Mackinac Island by Rad Blondie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sailing on Sutton's Bay*

Sailing on Sutton's Bay by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Arch Rock - Natural Limestone Formation and Source of Myth Overlooking the Straits of Mackinac*

Arch Rock framed waters by Great Lakes Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Inside the Walls of Fort Michilimackinac*

Inside the Walls of Fort Michilimackinac by Great Lakes Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior Pebble Beach*

Lake Superior Pebble Beach by raddad! aka Randy Knauf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A New Arch in the Making - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

A New Arch in the Making by raddad! aka Randy Knauf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Castle Rock by raddad! aka Randy Knauf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Indian Head - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Indian Head Cliff by raddad! aka Randy Knauf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Trees on the Rocks - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Picture Rocks by raddad! aka Randy Knauf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn at Tahquamenon Falls*

Autumn at Tahquamenon Falls by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge from inside Fort Michilimackinac*

Fort Perspective by Great Lakes Gallery, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Harbor Springs in Fall*

harbor springs in fall by northernlightphotograph, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Harbor Springs*

downtown harbor springs MI by northernlightphotograph, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manistee*

Manistee, Michigan by jaecn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*November Gales at Ludington's North Breakwater Light*

November Gales at Ludington's North Breakwater Light by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Dunelands West Michigan*

Dunelands by karstenphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Golden Sunset in St. Joseph*

Golden Sunset in St. Joseph by Dave-Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Taken from the north deck of the Lake Michigan lookout on the Piece Stocking Scenic Drive*

Warm Sun after a Cool Storm by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autrain River Springs*

Autrain River Springs by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kayaking on Dead River*

Pure Moment by PhotoYoop, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Whitefish Point Sunset*

Whitefish Point Sunset by johndykstraphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A view from Presque Isle Light*

Presque Isle Light (New) by 1adamtwelve, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Gorge Falls - Black River Scenic Byway*

Something Like Silence - Gorge Falls (Black River Scenic Byway - Ottawa National Forest) by Aaron C. Jors, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Splendor - Great Conglomerate Falls*

Fall Splendor - Great Conglomerate Falls (Black River Scenic Byway - Ottawa National Forest) by Aaron C. Jors, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Northern Michigan Farm Country*

Northern Michigan Farm Country by Standing Hawk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Parting over Presque Isle*

Parting over Presque Isle by PhotoYoop, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Scott Falls*

Scott Falls by Wenström, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls*

Miner's Falls by Wenström, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

Mishe Mokwa by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge Sailboat*

Makinac Bridge Sailboat by tmaherphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sun setting over Grand Island taken from the Miners Castle overlook*

Miners Castle Sunset Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Swans by Burt Lake*

Sleeping Swans by Robert F. Carter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Reflections on the rapids above Bond Falls*

Fall Reflections on the Rapids Above Bond Falls by Robert F. Carter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*One of the many small falls or cascades on the Little Carp River at Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Unnamed Falls On The Little Carp River by Robert F. Carter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Overlooked Falls - Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Overlooked Falls - Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park by Robert F. Carter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Onaway Steering Wheel*

Steering the world by PhotoLab507, on Flickr



> Onaway once led the world in wooden steering wheel production. They also made bicycle rims. The modern sculpture was designed by Tom Moran and the building is a remnant of the old factory.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette Moonscape*

Marquette Moonscape by PhotoYoop, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kearsarge Veterans Memorial*

Kearsarge Veteran's Memorial by otisourcat, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Twin Houses in Muskegon*

Another Shot of the Twins by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Barred Owl*

The Barred Owl by PhotoYoop, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Downtown Marquette for the ceremonial start of the Midnight Run - U.P. 200 Sled Dog Race*

U.P. 200 Sled Dog Race by PhotoYoop, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Muskegon River in Winter*

The Muskegon River . . . by Dr. Farnsworth, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Turnip Rock in Winter*

Turnip Rock, Lake Huron Adventure, Feb 2014 by candicedemo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Rink at Campus Martius Park*

Campus Martius Park by jpframer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Deer at Ludington State Park*

Oh Deer! by randyr photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A Traverse City Michigan Winter Day*

A Traverse City Michigan Winter Day by Pamela Bevelhymer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black Star Farms - Leelanau Peninsula*

HDR Black Star Farms by Pamela Bevelhymer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Wheat Panoramic at Sunset*

Michigan Wheat Panoramic at Sunset by walker_bc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sky hangs over Twin Lake*

Twin Lake by Larry the Biker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Caseville Harbor*

SA Caseville Harbor by ODimages, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ambassador Bridge*

Ambassdor Bridge by Fitforeverphotographer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Through the woods along the mountain bike trails at Stony Creek Metropark *

Through the woods by Larry the Biker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chelsea Train Station*

Chelsea Train Station by twokatmew, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Trescott Street Pier - Harbor Beach*

Trescott Street Pier by bmartuch417, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Muskegon Lighthouse and Pier*

Muskegon Lighthouse and Pier by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore Trail*

Pictured Rocks Naitional Lakeshore by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*White Pine Trail – Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

White Pine Trail – Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by James Marvin Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Passage fog at Isle Royale National Park*

Middle Island Passage fog by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blue Bridge - Grand Rapids*

Grand Rapids Michigan by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Driftwood in Lake Superior*

Driftwood in Lake Superior by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from inside Point Iroquois Lighthouse*

Point Iroquois Lighthouse by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hessler Log Cabin*

Hessler Log Cabin - Mission Point Lighthouse - Mission Peninsula, Michigan by helikesto-rec, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall in Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Fall in Sleeping Bear Dunes by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge at Night*

Mackinac Bridge by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pere Marquette 41 and Undaunted seen from East Bluff of Mackinac Island*

Pere Marquette 41 and Undaunted by jannagal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fort Mackinac*

Fort Mackinac by jannagal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset Sail on Lake Michigan*

Sunset Sail by jannagal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Train Falls*

Au Train Falls, Munising, MI by Dave Chmielewski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*McGulpin Point Lighthouse*

G0081440 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Checking out the build up of ice on St. Joseph Lighthouse*

Checking Out the Ice by Tom Gill., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse from above*

G0071379 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Sunrise in Michigan*

Fall Sunrise by swatzo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rapid City Park Footbridge*

Rapid City Park Footbridge by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Munising Falls*

Munising Falls by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Munising Creek in Winter*

Munising Creek, Michigan's Upper Peninsula by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Crooked Lake*

Peace On Crooked Lake by Robert F. Carter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Road in the Snow*

Lake Road In The Snow by siskokid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan's Hall of Justice*

Michigan's Hall of Justice by joeldinda, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Jordan River - Mackinaw State Forest*

Jordan River, East Jordan Michigan, Mackinaw State Forest by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Nichols Arboretum*

Nichols Arboretum by Wheels and Steel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Campground on the Crooked River*

Campground on the Crooked River by Robert F. Carter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Great day in Harbor Springs*

Michigan 2013 126 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Street looking north in Boyne City*

Lake Street Looking North Boyne City, Michigan by rickrjw, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Petoskey in Winter*

Petoskey 2 004 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Colors in Petoskey*

Petoskey Michigan by mylittlehobby1960, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The corner of Fourth and Main Street in Rochester*

Fourth and Main by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stormy Day on the Frankfort Pier*

Stormy Day on the Frankfort Pier by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frankfort North Breakwater Lighthouse*

Frankfort North Breakwater Lighthouse by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset behind Big Red Lighthouse*

DSC_0720 by briansterken, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*East Bay morning in Traverse City*

East Bay Morning by John A. Gessner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Skiing/Snowboarding - Traverse City*

First on the slopes by Deb Perry Studio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*West Bay sunrise with some low fog*

West Bay Salmon Fishing by John A. Gessner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Port Oneida Dechow Farm*

Color Tour '14 ... Dechow Farm by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tennis Courts over Lake Michigan at Bay View*

Tennis Courts Over Lake Michigan At Bay View by Robert F. Carter Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Shore - Ludington State Park*

Lake Michigan Shore1 by boeselc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island Sugar Loaf Rock*

MI Mackinac Island Sugar Loaf Rock DS 2013 by shutterbug816, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Hotel and lighthouse viewed from Pontiac Trail on Mackinac Island*

Eastward on Pontiac Trail by ggppix, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Zigzag shadow of the guardrail on Pontiac Trail*

Zigzagging Trail by ggppix, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pontiac Trail overlooking Lake Michigan*

Pontiac's Trail, Mackinac Island, MI by Aistrop, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge from Pontiac Trail*

Straits in Late September by ggppix, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset view of Lake Michigan from Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Southwest View from Treat Farm Dunes by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pyramid Point as seen from Sleeping Bear Point*

Point to Point by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View of Grand Sable Banks from Au Sable Point*

Au Sable Point by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fayette Historic State Park*

Fayette Historic State Park by C E Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Petoskey Brewery*

Petoskey Brewery by C E Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cedarbrook Trout Farm*

Cedarbrook Trout Farm by C E Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lower Harbor ore dock in Marquette*

Lower Harbor ore dock in Marquette by C E Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise over Lake Huron*

Sunrise over Lake Huron by C E Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Presque Isle River Waterfalls*

Presque Isle River Waterfalls by C E Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Canyon Falls - Grand Canyon of the UP*

Canyon Falls-5 by C E Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle at Twilight*

Pictured Rocks Twilight Cruise by C E Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Tahquamenon Falls*

Upper Tahquamenon Falls by C E Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Huron Sunrise - Port Hope*

"Great Lakes Ice" Lake Huron Sunrise - Port Hope, Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Steelcase Pyramid*

Steelcase Pyramid by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rockford Dam*

Down by the Dam 1552-11 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Deep Lake Pier*

Deep Lake Pier (10 07 2014) by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Townsend Park*

Townsend Park Morning 0055-03 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Snowfall at the Fallasburg Bridge*

SnowFall - Fallasburg Bridge - 4959-06 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mission Vineyards and Grand Traverse Bay*

Old Mission Grape Vineyards_0700 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Charlevoix Sunset*

Charlevoix Sunset 2051-12 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Manistee River winding through some beautiful autumn woods in northern Michigan*

Manistee View 1654-13 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking out over the DH Day Farm, Glen Arbor, Little Glen Lake and towards Sleeping Bear Bay to Pyramid Point*

Lay of the Land 9977-13 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn at Mosquito Beach - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Autumn at Mosquito Beach Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle Cave - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Castle Cave - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore May ,2011 by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rock formations along The Lakeshore Trail*

2012-08-28_16-36_09497_WTA_5DM3 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Trees and rocks along The Lakeshore Trail*

2012-08-28_16-34_09493_WTA_5DM3 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Lakeshore Trail - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

2014-10-09_56373_WTA_5DM3 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls is located in the western portion of the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

2014-10-09_56769_WTA_5DM3 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Albert Einstein "Between Theorems" - Grand Rapids*

2013-09-21_12-36_34319_WTA_5DM3 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rapids River - Mt. Pleasant*

2013-08-04_09-41_28887_WTA_5DM3 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall Colors in Northern Michigan*

2010-10-16_12-11_06615_WTA_5DM2 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Coastal View - Saugatuck*

2006-09-04_13887_WTA_5DM1 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Paul Bunyon sculpture in Alpena*

2013-10-10_14-36_36401_WTA_5DM3 by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Crystal Lake*

Sunset over Crystal Lake Michigan by michwoodsman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kensington Metropark*

Overlooking the Lake by joshuay04, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter Wonderland - Seven Ponds Nature Center*

Winter Wonderland by AcrylicArtist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter at Seven Bridges Natural Area*

Wintry Seven Bridges by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mission Orchard*

Old Mission Orchard by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mission Point Lighthouse*

Mission Point Lighthouse Aglow by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall colors at North Bar Lake*

North Bar Lake - After Sunset Glow by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grass River Natural Area Boardwalk*

Grass River Boardwalk Sunset by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall colors along the Manistee River*

Buckley Rollaways by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Katarzyna DJ (Feb 3, 2013)

del


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Springtime view of Empire Bluffs*

Empire Bluffs by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rays of sun illuminate the Empire Bluffs and lake effect snow along Lake Michigan*

Spotlit Empire Bluffs by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chapel Beach Cascade*

Chapel Beach Cascade by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Laughing Whitefish Falls*

Laughing Whitefish Falls by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Houghton*

Houghton MI by michwoodsman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Copper Harbor*

Copper Harbor MI. by michwoodsman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Keweenaw Peninsula*

Taken at Deleware mine...Keweenaw Peninsula. by michwoodsman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Traverse City just after the last light struck the clouds*

Traverse City Cotton Candy Skies by HLHigham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Entrance to the old Dodge Mansion(Meadow Brook Hall) in Rochester Hills*

Dodge Mansion by Tony Tanoury, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Snowfall at Meadowbrook Hall*

Snowfall at Meadowbrook Hall #Flickr12Days by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake effect clouds over Munising*

Munising, Mi. Lake effect clouds just off shore today. by TenKiln-location, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lee Lake Reflections*

Lee Lake Reflections by Amandaclicks, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington State Park*

Ludington State Park by john.anes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Thomas Edison Depot and Bluewater Bridge*

Thomas Edison Depot & Bluewater Bridge by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Little Sable Point Lighthouse*

Little Sable Point Lighthouse, Mears, MI, October, 2014 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wagner Falls*

Wagner Falls (Redux), Munising, MI, April, 2012 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Snowy Bridge - Stony Creek Metro Park*

Stony Creek Metro Park - 'snowy' Bridge - Explored 2/3/14 #174 by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Macomb County Building*

Macomb County Building by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stony Creek - Foggy Fishing Pier*

Stony Creek - Foggy Fishing Pier by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Crooked River Lodge - Alanson*

Crooked River Lodge - Alanson, MI by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Crooked River - Alanson*

Crooked River - Alanson, MI by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter view of Little Traverse Bay*

A bench with a view - Little Traverse Bay by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Utica Ice Festival*

Utica Ice Festival 2012 by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Seney - Upper Peninsula*

Untitled (Redux), Seney, MI, April, 2012 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*State Capitol Building*

Lansing, MI - The Capitol on 1/1/11 by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Packard Proving Grounds*

Packard Proving Grounds by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Surfing in Grand Haven*

Surfing the lake by abagaelbalavitch, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cabin in the Woods - Interior Township*

Cabin in the Woods, Interior Township, MI, April, 2012 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Whitefish Bay*

Whitefish Point_Equalized_6911 by pluto665, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Union Bay Beach*

Union Bay Beach, Fall 2014 (3) by Waterfalling in Wisconsin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Menominee River - Piers Gorge*

Menominee River by anakin1814, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Caberfae Peaks Ski Resort*

Caberfae, Last Run by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Manistee River winding through the snow covered banks of the Pere Marquette Forest*

Knowing the River by Heart by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Holland Lighthouse and Channel*

Holland Lighthouse and Channel by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Houghton and the Portage Lake Lift Bridge*

Houghton, MI, April, 2012 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Betsie Lake in Fall*

Betsie Lake in Fall by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Pier and Lighthouse in Winter*

Grand Haven Pier and Lighthouse by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise at Frankfort Pier*

michigan.franfort.sunrise.pierFlickr by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Charlevoix Lighthouse*

Charlevoix Lighthouse by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pyramid Point - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

Pyramid Point View 6 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking out over Lake Michigan from the sand dunes in Grand Mere Park*

Dunes Expanse by mswan777, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hesler Log House*

Hesler House by solorunner1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Civil War Monument and Courthouse in Traverse City*

Civil War Monument and Courthouse by solorunner1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Traverse City Opera House*

Traverse City Opera House by solorunner1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls Moonlight*

Tahquamenon Moonlight by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter sunset at Old Mission Peninsula*

Glowin vineyard view by The Real Ferg, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mission Vineyard*

the island by The Real Ferg, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sailing on Lake Charlevoix*

Sailing on Lake Charlevoix....... by smiles7, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake of the Clouds - Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Lake of the Clouds, 9-27-14 (6) by Waterfalling in Wisconsin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frankfort North Breakwater Lighthouse*

Frankfort North Breakwater Lighthouse by www.22NorthPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A northbound trip up the scenic Highway 22 along Lake Michigan*

Northern Exposure by photofrenzy2000, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Grand Portal Point - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

view from Grand Portal Point-Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by bloots, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Castle by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wawatam Lighthouse - St. Ignace*

St. Ignace by ETCphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall colors in Baraga County*

The high country by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glory Lake near Grayling*

Glory Lake by hz536n/George Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bright Lake near Grayling*

Bright Lake by hz536n/George Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Lake Michigan Overlook - Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Sunset - Pierce Stocking Drive by cedarkayak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Porcupine Mountains Hiking Trail*

DSC_0781 by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Carp River - Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Carp River by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls*

Tacq Falls-5 by Roy Kropp, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island Harbor*

Mackinac Island Harbor by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A different view of the Mackinac Bridge*

Bridge_EndView by ETCphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*'Fierce Encounter' sculpture in front of the Cabela's store in Dundee* 

Cabela's Bears by ChrisMRichards, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Log Cabin at Heritage Park*

Heritage Park by RSchmidtloads, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cooley Bridge over the Pine River*

Cooley Bridge by Juan N Only, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Hotel at night*

Grand Night by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks tourist spot*

Pictured Rocks tourist spot by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Rainbow Field*

Michigan Rainbow Field HDR by hz536n/George Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Swamp*

Wetland HDR by hz536n/George Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lower Tahquamenon Falls*

Lower Tahquamenon Falls by hz536n/George Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Tahquamenon Falls*

Upper Tahquamenon Falls Michigan, Explored! by hz536n/George Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Country Sunset*

Michigan Country Sunset by DavidMontyPhotography | Monty-Photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Roadside Park M-25*

Nice spot for a Picnic by solorunner1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Huron*

Lake Huron by solorunner1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Port Sanilac Lighthouse*

Port Sanilac Lighthouse by solorunner1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Harbor Beach Trescott Street Pier*

Trescott Street Pier by solorunner1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Twilight at St. Joseph Lighthouse*

twilight by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boyne Mountain Village*

Boyne Mountain Village Nov 16 08 by BOYNE_Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Snow on Boyne Mountain*

Snow Day! by BOYNE_Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking down Hemlock*

Looking down Hemlock - 11.26.12 by BOYNE_Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Clock Tower Lodge - Boyne Mountain Resort*

clock tower by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Eastern end of Grand Sable Dunes in the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Grand Sable Dunes by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*South Haven Gale*

South Beach Gale by dajonas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes 180° Panoramic*

Sleeping Bear Dunes 180° Panoramic - Dune bluff 450ft above Lake Michigan by Evan Lannen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mosquito Beach*

Mosquito Beach by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks shoreline shadow*

shoreline shadow by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Harbor*

Mackinac Harbor by Wade Bryant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Castle Rock overlook*

Castle Rock by Mike Fritcher Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Clouds over Lake of the Clouds*

Lake of the Clouds An Autumns OMG Moment Porcupine Mountains State Park Upper Peninsula of Michigan by Lifeinthenorthwoods.com, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Kitch-iti-kipi (The Big Spring)

Kitch-iti-kipi - Big Spring (Manistique, MI) by WVJazzman, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Lakeland said:


> *Tree on top of Pictured Rocks*
> 
> DSC04403 by ansonredford, on Flickr


lol, interesting, I wonder where its roots are placed. :lol::cheers:


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michipicoten secured at the LS&I Upper Harbor ore dock in below zero Marquette*

mich1615dkwdice_rb by rburdick27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Icy Leelanau Peninsula*

IMG_20141219_173118 by sorenno111, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Portage Creek in Central Park*

Portage Creek in Central Park by bill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise at DH Day Farm*

Happy Fence Friday {Shadow of the Day} Edition! by pixelmama, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Quincy Mine Train*

Quincy Mine Train by Northwoods Apparition, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ice forming at St. Joseph North Pier*

DSC02545PS by Scott Glenn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old abandoned barn in Grayling*

Rustic paint by matt.swope, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Dow Gardens Red Bridge in Winter*

Dow Gardens Red Bridge Winter 2015 by migolfr1944, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shalda Creek winter flow*

Shalda Creek ... winter flow by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Leelanau bridge view in winter*

Lake Leelanau ... bridge view, winter by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pure Michigan Winter Sunset*

Lake Michigan ... Frankfort sunset by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake-effect snow on Lake Michigan*

IMG_20141215_191416 by sorenno111, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Little Traverse Lake*

Little Traverse Lake ... herring bone'd by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Hoffmaster State Park*

Untitled by flickaway1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Lake Superior shoreline appears reddish with many stones near Eagle River in the Keewenaw Peninsula*

Lake Superior Shore Near Eagle River by WVJazzman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Colorful clouds reflect in the mouth of the Little Iron River along Lake Superior*

Lake Superior Shore at Dusk by WVJazzman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pine trees in the foreground help frame a beautiful sunset on Lake Superior*

Sunset on Lake Superior by WVJazzman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Alpena County*

river by matt.swope, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven State Park*

aDSC_8150.jpg by cyoas55, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Surfers at Grand Haven Lighthouse and Pier*

cDSC_8468_edited-1 by cyoas55, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior waves crash at the base of Miners Castle*

Waves Crash on Miners Castle by Kenneth Keifer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Domino's Farms*

Domino's Farms, Ann Arbor by Ann279, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Canyon River Falls on Sturgeon River*

IMG_0271 by Adipose, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glen Lake*

_DSC7016 Glen Lake by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mona Lake*

Mona Lake by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hardy Hydroelectric Plant*

Hydroelectric Plant by cncphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Barton Nature Area on the Huron River*

Barton Nature Area by JSmith Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Fanny Hooe - Copper Harbor*

Lake Fanny Hooe by Caleb's_Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Morning at Manistique Lighthouse*

Morning at Manistique Lighthouse by Kenneth Keifer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes - Pyramid Point*

Pyramid Point by Caleb's_Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stars above the Mackinac Bridge*

What's above the Mackinac Bridge by johnmcgrawphotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mission Peninsula*

Mission Point by RiverOtterWidgetStudios, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Opera House, Hotel and Store - Fayette Historic Townsite*

Opera House, Hotel and Store - Fayette Historic Townsite by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boyne City at night*

I Love Flare! by rickrjw, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Iceboating in Boyne City*

The Clouds were Fantastic by rickrjw, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan waves and Holland Harbor Light*

Holland Harbor by karstenphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Storm clouds over Armada*

Armada by Scottie Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Northern Lights over Lake Superior*

Northern Lights by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Paragliders over Empire Bluff*

Paragliders over Empire Bluffs by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls*

Great Shot of Miner's Falls in Alger County by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Train Bay*

A Beautiful Day on the Beach in Au Train by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Fanny Hooe viewed from Brockway Mountain outlook*

Lake Fanny Hooe by AmyZZZ1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Snowy Au Sable River*

Snowy Ausable River by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Perch Lake - Kalkaska County*

Perch Lake in Kalkaska County, MI by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*North Country Trail in Marquette*

North Country Trail in Marquette, MI by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frosted Mini Wheats - Allegan County*

Frosted Mini Wheats by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Deer by Lake Michigan*

Good Hart deer in Lake Michigan 1 by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sand sculptures at Little Sable Point Light*

landscape by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Overlooking the scenic bluffs near Lake Michigan*

Into the Blue by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Saginaw Bay*

A peaceful Saginaw Bay Sunset by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A view from the top of Leland's fishtown*

historic fishtown view by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A falling sun at Spray Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

A Falling Sun at Spray Falls Pictured Rocks by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Great Conglomerate Falls Scenic Area*

Great Conglomerate Falls Scenic Area by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A log house in the Black River Scenic Area*

Log house by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise at the Alpena Marina on Lake Huron*

Alpena Marina by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Beginning of a rainbow over Au Train Beach*

Beginning of a Rainbow over Au Train Beach by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cotswold Cottage on the grounds of Greenfield Village*

Cotswold Cottage by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Along the banks of the Grand River near downtown Grand Rapids*

The Grand Illusion by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sailing into the sunset on Lake Michigan*

Sailing into the Sunset by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Footprints on Twelve Mile Beach*

Footprints Twelvemile Beach, Lake Superior by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Icicle tree along Sleeping Bear Bay*

Lake Michigan ... sunset 'cicle tree by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leland Fishtown ice locked*

Fishtown ... ice locked by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The logslide at Grand Sable Dunes*

The Logslide by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking down from Big Sable Point Lighthouse*

Looking Down by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cherry Orchard - Old Mission Peninsula*

Cherry Blossum white-out by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Fort Michilimackinac to Lake Michigan*

Gate to the Lake by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glorious sunrise on West Bay*

Glorious sunrise on West Bay by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pond Hockey in Michigan*

Pond Hockey by Pav B, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Moonrise over Tahquamenon Falls Brewery & Pub*

A Beer In The Moonlight by nasunto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter along the Tawas River*

Winter Along Tawas River by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Eben Ice Caves*

Eben Ice Cave Exterior by Michigan Nature Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fresh snow at Bond Falls*

Fresh snow at Bond Falls by Michigan Nature Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fresh snow at Big Springs*

Fresh snow at Big Springs by Michigan Nature Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ski Jumping at Pine Mountain*

Ski Jumping 2010 by Michigan Nature Photog, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter in Copper Harbor*

Copper Harbor by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frozen Tahquamenon Falls*

Frozen Tahquamenon Falls by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington North Breakwater*

Ludington Light by Pure Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The view from Mackinaw City*

Mackinac Bridge, Michigan by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blushing clouds rolling over the wind whipped sands of the Sleeping Bear Dunes at sundown*

Seasonal Affective Delight by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Elegant rowing on the Huron River*

Elegant rowing on the Huron River. by Tatiana12, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blue Hour at South Haven Lighthouse*

Blue Hour at South Haven Lighthouse by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington Lighthouse Sunset*

Ludington Lighthouse Sunset by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bond Falls*

Bond Falls State Park - Michigan by supernova9, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Misty morning in Mt. Pleasant*

Misty Morning in Mt. Pleasant by supernova9, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mt. Franklin - Isle Royale*

Mount Franklin by Caleb's_Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*McCargoe Cove*

McCargo Cove by Caleb's_Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Isle Royale National Park*

IMG_1786 by Caleb's_Pictures, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fayette Ghost Town*

Fayette Ghost Town by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boekeloo Log Cabin - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

"Boekeloo Log Cabin" Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset on Lake Michigan*

Star Power by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan near Manistee at Orchard Beach State Park*

Michigan Shoreline by joshuay04, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*South Haven Winter Panorama*

South Haven Panorama (01 16 2015) by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lower Mosquito Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Lower Mosquito Falls by Gary McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cove in the Chapel area of Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Cove in the Chapel area of Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Joseph Lighthouse covered in ice*

lighthouse on frozen Lake Michigan by Kamil Dziedzina Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Above the ice encrusted St. Joseph pier*

St. Joseph Ice (01 16 2015) by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Gates of the Belle Isle Conservatory*

Gates of the Conservatory by DavidMontyPhotography | Monty-Photography.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore park sign*

Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore Park Sign - Michigan by helikesto-rec, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Johnson3079, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*First light breaking above an eddy collecting ice-flows on the Manistee River*

Winter Rhythms by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mosquito Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Taking a Break by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks up close*

DSC00787_tonemapped by ansonredford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Beach - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Beach by AndrewH324, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Falls by AndrewH324, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls State Park*

Tahquamenon Falls by AndrewH324, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lower Tahquamenon Falls*

Tahquamenon Falls by AndrewH324, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Tahquamenon Falls*

Tahquamenon Falls by AndrewH324, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Almost Sunset in Grand Haven*

Almost Sunset by Dave-Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise at Lake of the Clouds*

"Lake of the Clouds" Sunrise in Michigan's Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan ice explorers*

Lake Michigan ... more dangers of ice exploration by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*January view of Lake Michigan from Peterson Park*

Lake Michigan ... January open water by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stars over a frozen St. Joseph Lighthouse*

Starry, Frigid Night at St. Joseph Lighthouse by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Celery Flats in Winter*

Celery Flats in Winter by MightyBoyBrian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Charlevoix in January*

charlevoix in january by northernlightphotograph, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Willow Vineyard and Winery*

Willow Vineyards and Winery by Photoshoparama - Dan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cherry blossoms in Traverse City*

Cherry blossoms in Traverse City by HansWobbe, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking east from Crisp Point Lighthouse toward distant Whitefish Point*

Superior shores by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Flying above the Leelanau Penninsula*

Flying above the Leelanau Penninsula by Kimberly Kling (Joyful Roots), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boyne Valley*

Boyne Valley by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Whitefish Point*

Whitefish Point by Frank_Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Little Presque Isle*

Little Presque Isle by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Charlevoix*

Lake Charlevoix by Frank_Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island Marina*

Harborside by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Leelanau*

Ripple Effect by Kimberly Kling (Joyful Roots), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fishtown Leland*

Fishtown by Missy Luick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A view of Lake Superior and Marquette from Sugarloaf Mountain*

city of Marquette by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black Star Farms – Suttons Bay*

Can I come in the barn, please? by Trish P. - K1000 Gal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black River Scenic Byway - Ottawa National Forest*

A River Runs Through - Unamed Falls (Black River Scenic Byway - Ottawa National Forest) by Aaron C. Jors, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black Rocks Beach at Presque Isle*

Black Rocks Beach, Presque Isle State Park, Marquette, MI. by Outdoor Imaging, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls*

Miners Falls by Doug Scobel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manabezho Falls - Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Fishing For Fall - Manabezho Falls (Porcupine Mountains State Park) by Aaron C. Jors, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Limestone Bluffs on the east side of Mackinac Island*

limestone bluffs by dnj_Brian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge*

Pure Michigan by CaptureLights.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*"Praga" Saint John Nepomucene Gothic Revival Church*

"Praga" Saint John Nepomucene Gothic Revival Church, East Jordan Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan winter textures*

Winter Textures, Lake Michigan by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hartwick Pines Chapel*

wa_JMC7583 by Jeff Caverly, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blue Sky over South Haven*

Blue Sky over South Haven by SkyzMedia, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leelanau Cottage*

P7070467 Leelanau Cottage by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*South Haven Beach*

South Haven Blueberry Fest by SkyzMedia, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rock Harbor Trail*

Rock Harbor Trail by baadnico, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sugarloaf Mountain - Marquette*

Picturing Hogback by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Grand Haven South Pier*

aDSC_0667.jpg by cyoas55, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Detroit*


Detroit, Michigan by jorgemolina37, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frozen Straits of Mackinac*

Mackinac Bridge by Dan Moran AK, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Huron County near Port Austin*

Huron County Michigan near Port Austin, MI by vtnn43e48073, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter at Prairieville Creek*

mouth of Prairieville Creek 2 by dajonas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Sleeping Bear Dunes, Michigan by vtnn43e48073, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks*

Pictured Rocks - Munising MI by Wheels0409, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Camping under the sky at Porcupine Mountains*

Camping under the sky by adonyvan (https://500px.com/jiqingf), on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

There is no place more beautiful than the miles of shoreline in Michigan. The great lakes are are worth visiting. This is Lake Michigan, near Manistee at Orchard Beach State Park.

Michigan Shoreline by joshuay04, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit is making a come back. After ice skating at Campus Martias, it is safe to take a walk and see the glory of Detroit.

Detroit at Night by joshuay04, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The outer pier lighthouse in Grand Haven encased in ice*

The Ghost Ship of Grand Haven Michigan by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frozen Empire Beach*

_DSC3757 Empire Bluffs by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Thompson Lake*

Thompson Lake A7R / Voigtlander CV21 by joshuay04, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter Root Beer - Rapid River*

Winter Root Beer - Rapid River (Hwy 41 - Upper Michigan) by Aaron C. Jors, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wayne County Bridge viewed from Elizabeth Park*

Grosse Ile Bridge by RSchmidtloads, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boyne Mountain Resort*

Feb 19 09 - Mountain Express and Mountain Grand Lodge and Spa by BOYNE_Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hilltop at Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Hilltop, Sleeping Bear Dunes, MI, 2013 by Tom Powell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior west of Copper Harbor*

Lake Superior west of Copper Harbor by vtnn43e48073, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stony Creek Metropark*

Stony Reflections by Scenes From A State Called Michigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Sable Point Lighthouse*

"Wildflowers" Au Sable Point Lighthouse Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manido Falls - Presque Isle River*

Manido Falls by Doug Scobel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ottawa National Forest Campground*

Ottawa National Forest Campground, Norway Lake - Click photo for **LARGE VIEW ON BLACK** by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Sunset*

Pier Sunset by debroyo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Portal Point*

Grand Portal by cedarkayak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Coves area of Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

"Not a cloud" (Coves area) Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

Sleeping Bear National Seashore, MI by vtnn43e48073, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Straits of Mackinac*

Straits of Mackinaw, Michigan by vtnn43e48073, on Flickr


----------



## goldbough (Jun 19, 2007)

*Michigan*


Sunbeams by pixelmama, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter sky over Lake Michigan*

IMG_20150205_172346 by sorenno111, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ice Climbing in Munising*

DSCN0507 by igmaino, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Ice Fest *

JKZ_0874 by igmaino, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mont Ripley Ski Hill*

Mont Ripley Ski Hill by Invinci_bull, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Snowmaking at Mont Ripley*

Snowmaking at Mont Ripley by Mont Ripley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mont Ripley at night*

Night ski by Ogedn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Maple River Wildlife Area*

Maple River Wildlife Area by barbaragaillewis, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Shiawassee River*

Shiawassee River, Owosso, MI by barbaragaillewis, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fitzgerald Park - Grand Ledge*

Ledge Work by LadyDragonflyCC - >;<, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Portage Lake Lift Bridge viewed from Mont Ripley*

_DSC5621 by EricaJacobson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bare Bluff*

_DSC5742 by EricaJacobson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Brockway Mountain*

_DSC5652 by EricaJacobson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Hungarian Falls - Keweenaw Peninsula*

_DSC2083 by EricaJacobson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls Trail*

_DSC1459 by EricaJacobson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The view of Miners Falls from the trail*

Miner's Falls by IvanTortuga, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from the top of Sugarloaf Mountain towards Big Bay*

UP Horizon by IvanTortuga, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Little Presque Isle as seen from the top of Sugarloaf Mountain*

Little Presque by IvanTortuga, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Looking at Lac La Belle from Mount Bohemia*

Mount Bohemia--Keweenaw County, Michigan by Chad R. Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette Tourist Park*

Tourist Park--Marquette, Michigan by Chad R. Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Covered Bridge on Pierce Stocking Drive in Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Covered Bridge on Pierce Stocking Drive in Sleeping Bear Dunes by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge at Blue Hour*

Mackinac Bridge at Blue Hour by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn Fire & Mist on Brockway Mountain*

Autumn Fire & Mist on Brockway Mountain by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Waves at Miners Beach*

Waves at Miner's Beach by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stairs and a steeper trail lead to the lower overlook adjacent to Miners Castle*

Miners Castle at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore (Munising, Michigan) by cseeman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The view from the lower overlook at Miners Castle*

Miners Castle at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore (Munising, Michigan) by cseeman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Castle at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, Michigan by Wyatt's Torch, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Tahquamenon Falls*


winter, tahquamenon falls, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven frozen sunset*

SPIKE explores the outer light (02 06 2015) by PhotoDocGVSU, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter swans near Escanaba on the north shore of Lake Michigan*

IMG_0172 winter swans by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island boardwalk*

Mackinac Island boardwalk by Heywould, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Whitefish Point Light*

Light at Whitefish Point by Dan Moran AK, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Munising Falls*

Munising Falls by Doug Scobel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A rainbow of tulips in Holland*

"A rainbow of tulips" Holland, Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cherry Blossoms & Dandelions - Old Mission Peninsula*

Dandelions & Cherry Blossoms- Old Mission Peninsula Traverse City, Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Point Betsie Lighthouse on the northeast shore of Lake Michigan*

Point Betsie Lighthouse - Crystallia , Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frankfort's North Breakwater casting its lengthy shadow over the ice locked channel of the Betsie River*

Partly Sunny by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle in Winter*

"Miners Castle in Winter" Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Vineyard in Old Mission Peninsula*

Vineyard by Douglas Fikes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Silver Lake and the Sand Dunes*

Silver Lake by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kitch-Iti-Kipi - The Big Spring*

Lake Kitch Iti Kipi by PepOmint, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Overlook - Sleeping Bear Dunes*

fbp080 by ChiliFrei64, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DH Day Farm - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

Forest Beneath the Dunes by CaptureLights.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Ignace from Castle Rock*

St. Ignace, MI by David Lee Gilbert, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Arch Rock - Mackinac Island*

Arch Rock by Brian Koprowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Fort Mackinac*

Mackinac Mini Vacation by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kayaking the Straits of Mackinac*

Mackinac bridge at sunset by PardonMe Doug, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset behind the Mackinac Bridge*

Sunset behind the Mackinac Bridge by mjcollins photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pure Tahquamenon*

Pure Tahquamenon by Jamie MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leelanau Peninsula*

PA082451 by bvriesem, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Windmill Island from the air*

Windmill Island from the air by norjam8, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan from the Arcadia scenic overlook*

NJH_5391 by norjam8, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Munising Bay and Grand Island*

DSC_46000001 by kenny.b001, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore - Miners Castle - Munising, Michigan by Michigan Transplant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chapel Rock - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Splash Of Color by James Marvin Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pointe Aux Barques Lighthouse*

"First Light" Point Aux Barques Lighthouse - Port Hope, Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tawas Point State Park - East Tawas*

"Winter at the Beach" Tawas Point State Park - East Tawas, Michigan (Lake Huron) by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake St. Clair Looking Inland*

Lake St. Clair Looking Inland by kbreenbo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Edsel & Eleanor Ford Home - Grosse Pointe*

Edsel & Eleanor Ford Home - Grosse Pointe, Michigan by kbreenbo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grosse Pointe Yacht Club*

Grosse Pointe Yacht Club by kbreenbo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle & The Detroit Yacht Club*

Belle Isle & The Detroit Yacht Club by kbreenbo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit Yacht Club on Belle Isle*

Detroit Yacht Club on Belle Isle by kbreenbo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at frozen Empire Beach*

Sunset Sitting on the Iceshelf by GLASman1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter sunset in South Haven*

Winter sunset in South Haven by Jay~Lynn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Icicle formations created by Lake Michigan waves during a winter storm*

a thousand reasons by Kamil Dziedzina Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Joseph Lighthouse covered in ice*

1 photographer by Kamil Dziedzina Photos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Charlevoix in Winter*

Lake Charlevoix in Winter by GLASman1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Winter at Grand Haven Lighthouse and Pier*

Grand Haven Pier by Andy Nesbitt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Faux Dutch windmill on the north side of the Clinton-Gratiot County line*

Rural Windmill by David Marvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blue Lake*

Blue Lake Special by w4nd3rl0st (InspiredinDesMoines), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Empire Beach*

_DSC6682 Empire Beach by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glen Haven*

Glen Haven, Michigan by Frank_Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leelanau County*

Fall Fantasy, Leelanau County, MI, 2003 by Tom Powell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wedge Lake - Hiawatha National Forest*

IMG_0175 Wedge Lake by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black Rocks at Presque Isle*

Black Rocks by Cochran.Images, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle*

Belle Isle by chuckh6, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island view*

IMG_2241 Mackinac Island view by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manistee and Mackinac Bridge*

IMG_0632 Manistee and Mackinac Bridge by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore 3 (1 of 1) by gresham.halstead, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Point Betsie Lighthouse*

"Winds of Change" Point Betsie Lighthouse. by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Amazon Building and Pere Marquette Steel Caboose*

The Amazon Building and Pere Marquette Steel Caboose by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Port Huron*

DSC_0435 by sdnowakowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Traverse City*

traverse city mi by Joel Moore Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*90 degrees of South Haven*

90 degrees of South Haven by bill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Island*

Backpacking Grand Island by afternoon_dillight, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Sable River*

Au Sable high banks 2012 by hz536n/George Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Autumn Blaze by James Marvin Phelps, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse*

Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse, Mackinaw City by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sundown in Charlevoix - Lake Michigan*

Sundown in Charlevoix - Lake Michigan by T P M, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Comerica Park - Opening Day in Detroit*

Comerica Park - Opening Day 2015 by suszkoglen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset over Lake Superior*

Sunset over Lake Superior by weeksender1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Portage Creek in Milham Park*

Portage Creek by bill.d, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leland River Reflection*

Leland River Reflection - Leland, Michigan by helikesto-rec, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Post Street Archives in Midland*

_DSC5186Z Post Street Archives by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Barn*

U of M Barn by Kristen Parker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Capitol Sunset*

Capitol Sunset by daveumich, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Alden B. Dow Home and Studio*

Alden B. Dow Home and Studio by teohwp85, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Whitefish Point Light Station*

Whitefish Point Light Station - Upper Peninsula, Michigan by helikesto-rec, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Point Betsie Night*

Point Betsie Night by ShelNf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Birds over the Huron River*

Birds Over the Huron River at Dawn on an Icy Cold Morning by Lawrence Lazare, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fog at sunrise along the Huron River*

Frozen Fog at Sunrise along the Huron River by Lawrence Lazare, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Anne's Catholic Church on Mackinac Island looking west on Huron Street with Fort Mackinac in the distance*

St. Anne's Catholic Church by Larry the Biker, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Welcome back my friend!!* :cheers:


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mendota (Bete Grise) Light*

DSC_2266-F by sdnowakowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rock Tree Line*

Pictured Rock Tree Line (1 of 1) by gresham.halstead, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes Overlook*

Sleeping Bear Dunes Overlook - Lake Michigan by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge*

Mackinac Bridge by photographyacrossamerica, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mackinac Point Light*

Old Mackinac Lighthouse by photographyacrossamerica, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners River meets Lake Superior - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

All the Days Gone By by Kim.Kozlowski, on Flickr


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

really beautiful photo series!!


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cathead Bay*

Melting-27977 by Oncejakphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Saginaw River*

Saginaw River by Henry Riley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Holland State Park*

Spring Sunset by photofrenzy2000, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Blue Bridge in Grand Rapids*

The Blue Bridge by ScottHolmquistPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ice Rampage Grand Haven*

Ice Rampage Grand Haven by ScottHolmquistPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Big Sable Point Light*

Big Sable Point/Ludington, MI by ScottHolmquistPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit*

DSC09955-2 by ansonredford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Gates of Greenfield Village in Dearborn*

Gates of Greenfield Village in Dearborn, Michigan by sjb4photos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Covered Bridge at Greenfield Village*

Greenfield Village 2015 by F. D. Richards, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Harvey Firestone House at Greenfield Village*

DSC02608DCDew.jpg by Bob Ratcliff, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*FestiFools 2015 - Ann Arbor*

FestiFools 2015 by tabiiro, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stairs to Lake Michigan*

To the Beach by Trish P. - K1000 Gal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kalamazoo River and The Kellogg House*

Kalamazoo river and the Kellogg's house by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Channel*

Grand Haven Channel by jet ski guy, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Pier before sunrise*

Morning Sunrise by Tim Kornoelje, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A rustic cabin at Blanford Nature Center*

Rustic Cabin by Tim Kornoelje, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Patrick Catholic Church in Parnell*

Autumn Worship by Tim Kornoelje, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Night reflections on the Grand River*

Swiming Upstream by Tim Kornoelje, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Port Sanilac Lighthouse*

Port Sanilac front_tm by inconsistant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*One Snowy Night - Grand Rapids*

One Snowy Night by Tim Kornoelje, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Swirl of Lower Tahquamenon Falls*

The Swirl of Lower Tahquamenon Falls by weeksender1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Early morning sunlight peeks over the tree tops at Hartwick Pines State Park*

First Light on Bright Lake by weeksender1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Farm near Lowell*

After the Rain 0360-06 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Riverwalk in Port Huron*

Riverwalk, Port Huron, MI, April, 2015 by Norm Powell (napowell30d), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Kalamazoo Gazette*

The Kalamazoo Gazette by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand River*

bDSC_1952 by cyoas55, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glen Haven*

Glen Haven by joeldinda, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Sable Dunes*

Grand Sable Dunes by Larry P Farley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette Waters - Presque Isle Park*

Marquette Waters by Cochran.Images, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Big Bay Point Lighthouse*

Big Bay Point Lighthouse-4053 by Michigan Transplant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Island Lighthouse*

Grand Island Lighthouse by Larry P Farley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ambassador Bridge*

DSC02349 by ansonredford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Empire Bluffs*

View from Empire Bluffs by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mirror Lake - Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Mirror Lake by bengrey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Limestone shores of Lake Michigan at Fayette State Park*

Fayette Limestone in the Sunset by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Elliot Tower*

Elliot Tower by RochesterTee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Empire Beach*

Empire Beach Afternoon 2670-07 by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan - Empire Bluff boardwalk*

Lake Michigan ... Empire Bluff boardwalk by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sugarloaf Mountain*

sugarloaf mountain, marquette mi. by myszka41, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Castle Rock*

View from Castle Rock by *Alysa*, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Sable Lake*

Grand Sable Lake by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View of Lake Superior from the top of Grand Sable Dunes*

Grand Sable Dunes by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kent Lake - Kensington Metro Park*

DSC00524 by ansonredford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Flagship Niagara passing a freighter near The Ambassador Bridge*

Flagship Niagara by Trish P. - K1000 Gal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Breckenridge Windmills*

Breckenridge Windmills by 13Miles, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wedding Cake Cottage with Lilacs - Mackinac Island*

Wedding Cake Cottage with Lilacs - Mackinac Island by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from East Bluff - Mackinac Island*

view from East Bluff by SuzyQ0763, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island from up high*

Mackinac from up high by SuzyQ0763, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frankfort Beach*

Beach at Frankfort, Michigan by Janet's View2012, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Carpenter Falls*

Carpenter Falls by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sable Falls*

Sable Falls April 22 2015 2 logo by Gary of the North(Footsore Fotography), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls*

Tahquamenon Falls by trumansnare, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Brockway Mountain View*

Brockway Mt View by CathyH_, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Belle Isle Bliss*

Belle Isle Bliss by robhallphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Train Path*

[explored] Au Train Path by Andreane Fraser, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Life Ring*

Lake Michigan ... life ring by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Rapid River just before it ends in the Torch River*

Lingering fog on the river . . . by Dr. Farnsworth, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake of the Clouds*

Lake of the Clouds (Porcupine Mountains) by westmichigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Bay*

Sleeping Bear Bay Sunset by k2focus.com, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Another interesting perspective of the narrow beach at Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

Beachwalkers by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Au Sable River*

Au Sable River by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mackinac Point Light*

Old Mackinac Point Light with Lilies by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Mackinac Bridge through a window at Old Mackinac Point Light *

Porthole by Neil Noland, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Copper Harbor*

Copper Harbor by Christopher's eye, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan - Muskegon*

Lake Michigan - Muskegon by Michael Koole - Vision Three Images, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Dock Pilings at Fayette Historic Park*

Old Dock Pilings at Fayette Historic Park by KRFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fayette Historic Park*

Fayette Historic Park by KRFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Morning at Tahquamenon Falls State Park*

Morning at Taquamenon by KRFoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise at the Rock Harbor Lodge*

Sunrise at the Rock Harbor Lodge by yooper1949, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Lake Gobetic*

Sunset at Lake Gobetic by guizhou2012, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Seul Choix Point Lighthouse*

Seul Choix Point Lighthouse, MI by hatchski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette Harbor*

Pier One by cmu chem prof, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls*

Miners Falls by Tony Faiola, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Huron Island Lighthouse*

HURON ISLAND by skanee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Escarpment Trail - Porcupine Mountains*

2012_09_23_0127 by scottandersonphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Log Slide Overlook*

Au Sable Point by evanlochem, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Portal Point*

Pictured Rocks Grand Portal Point by markvizenor, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Quartzite Falls*

Quartzite Falls by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Rapids*

The Three Towers by Eridony, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from inside Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse*

Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse (1892) by Selector Jonathon Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Portage Lake Lift Bridge*

The Portage Lake Lift Bridge by skanee, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Two Hearted River*

Two Hearted River by katybug93, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Firing of Fort Michilimackinac’s cannon over the Straits of Mackinac*

Cannon’s Blast by ggppix, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Horse-drawn tour carriage passing on Cadotte Avenue near the Grand Hotel*

Carriages on Cadotte by ggppix, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fishtown Leland*

Fishtown by Chris (Midland05), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Laughing Whitefish Falls *

Laughing River by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bridge View Park in Saint Ignace*

Mackinac Bridge View Park by amlapedalemap, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls State Park*

Two-Hearted River and Lake Superior, MI by Shane Glenn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lower Tahquamenon Falls*

Lower Tahquamenon Falls (Paradise, Michigan) by cseeman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Of beacons and bikes - Ludington*

Of beacons and bikes by R.J.E., on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear and Empire Bluff*

Sleeping Bear and Empire Bluff by nasunto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Milky Way as seen from the Mouth of the Two Hearted River camp ground on Lake Superior*

Milky Way Rainbow by Nick Bianco, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cherry Orchard in Old Mission Peninsula*

Cherry Orchard in Old Mission Peninsula , Traverse City , Michigan by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Eben Ice Caves Clifftop View*

Eben Ice Caves Clifftop View by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunday Lake*

Sunday Lake by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sturgeon River Gorge Walls*

Sturgeon River Gorge Walls by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mount Baldy aka Lookout Mountain*

Mount Baldy (aka Lookout Mountain) by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Trap River*

Trap River by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Brockway Mountain*

Brockway Mountain by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chapel Beach*

Chapel Beach (wide) by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hiawatha National Forest*

Fish Lake-Hiawatha National Forest by Adam Blumerick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rock River Falls*

Rock River Falls by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Evening Fishing in Manistee*

Evening Fishing by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kensington Metropark*

Swan City 1 by mark zacks, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old 510 Bridge over the Dead River*

The old 510 Dead river Bridge Marquette, Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Overlooked Falls*

Overlooked Falls by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Trappers Falls*

Trapper's Falls by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Laughing Whitefish Falls*

Laughing Whitefish Falls by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Quartzite Falls*

Quartzite Falls by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bond Falls*

Bond Falls - Paulding Michigan (Middle Branch Ontonagon River) by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lower Tahquamenon Falls State Park *

Lower Tahquamenon Falls State Park Panorama by coloneljohnbritt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Hotel - Mackinac Island*

Grand Hotel by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan stepping into spring*

Lake Michigan ... stepping into spring by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mouth of the Two Hearted River*

Mouth of the Two Hearted river by Paul Wojtkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A day at Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

A day at Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore - Munising , Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Falls at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Falls at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Crisp Point Lighthouse*

Crisp Point Lighthouse Sunset - Lake Superior, Upper Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cherry Farm in Traverse City*

Cherry Farm by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

"Rivers Journey" Carp River, Michigan's Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette's Lower Harbor*

Fog over the lake by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manistee River snaking through the Pere Marquette State Forest*

Spring Cleaning by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Carp River - Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Carp River by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bond Falls*

Bond Falls by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Muskegon Pier Light*

Muskegon Piers and Lights by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Rocks in Ocqueoc*

"The Rocks in Ocqueoc" - Ocqueoc River Near Onaway, Michigan (pronounced Ah-key-ock) Ocqueoc Falls by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*40 Mile Point Lighthouse*

"Winter Berries" 40 Mile Point Lighthouse, Rogers City Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mosquito River - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Mosquito river - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Michigan Nut, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lilac Festival - Mackinac Island*

"Lilac Festival" Mackinac Island , Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island*

IMG_2253 by Jeff Smith, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Sable Lake*

"Autumn Art" Grand Sable Lake, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, Michigan's Upper Peninsula by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Veldheer Tulip Gardens*

Veldheer Farms (05 13 2015) by Christopher Kierkus, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Sugarloaf Mountain*

View from Sugarloaf Mountain by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Pier at Sunset*

Grand Haven Pier at Sunset by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior waves batter the sandstone formations near Miners Beach*

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Spray Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Spray Fall by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls*

Tahquamenon Falls by Ed Post, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Traverse City - Cherry Capital of the World*

It's Cherry Blossom Time by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fishtown Leland*

"Janice Sue" Fishtown Leland, MI by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Kayaks & Ice Floes at Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Brockway Fall View*

Brockway Fall View by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake of the Clouds*

247/365 - Lake of the Clouds by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Keweenaw Peninsula*

Cliff View by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island*

Sunrise over Mackinac by Eric Lanning, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fog shrouded forest near the Presque Isle River in the Porcupine Mountains*

It's a jungle out there by posthumus_cake (www.pinnaclephotography.net), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Horton's Creek*

Horton's Creek by Liz Glass, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tree in Boyne City*

This tree is beautiful by Rick Wolanin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mishicot Falls*

Mishicot Falls by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Manistee River Valley*

Manistee River Valley by Ken Zak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rural Michigan*

Rural Michigan by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Autumn in the Northwoods*

Autumn in the Northwoods by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Charlevoix Sailboat Race*

Lake Charlevoix Sailboat Race by Craig Downing, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fishing at Bond Falls*

Fishing At Bond Falls by siskokid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Les Cheneaux Islands*

Les Cheneaux Islands by chris, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset in Boyne City*

Sunset- Boyne City Marina 03/13/2013 by Rick Wolanin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Beach*

Miners Beach by Ryan Engstrom Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rosy Mound Natural Area*

Rosy Mound View by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hiking the Grand Sable Dunes*

Hiking the Grand Sable Dunes by Dixie McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Wolf at the Seney National Wildlife Refuge*

Gray Wolf (Canis lupus) Seney NWR by Larry McGahey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Seney National Wildlife Refuge*

Seney National Wildlife Refuge by Manuel ROMARÍS, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pointe aux Barques Lighthouse*

Pointe Aux Barques Lighthouse by David Frey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A sunset over blossoming cherry trees in Traverse City*

Cherry Burst by John A. Gessner Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The SS Badger arrives back to port in Ludington*

Coming Home by David Frey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall colors on the Au Sable River*

Fall colors along the Au Sable National Scenic River by D. Arthur Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Huron National Forest*

Huron National Forest by Joy VanBuhler, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Beach Falls*

Miners Beach Falls by David Frey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset on Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Sunset on Sleeping Bear Dunes by D. Arthur Brown, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Drummond Island

Sunset on Drummond Island by Christopher P. Bills, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Petoskey Light*

Bayfront Park Petoskey Michigan 20130509 by ✈ concord⁹⁷⁷, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Big Sable Point*

Sunset at Big Sable Point by Robby Ryke, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Torch Lake*

My favorite place on earth by Puddleglum-, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear *

Sleeping Bear Dune by ijmckenzie, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Does this pose make me look fat? by Dale DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Straits of Mackinac*
mackinaw-4421 by Photography of Peggy Sue Zinn, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Average Temperature of Lake Superior: 40 °F*

Brave surfer by Anthony Reynolds, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Presque Isle Sunset

Lake Superior Sunset by Brett Perucco, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Marquette Waters by Courtney Cochran, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Yooper Beach Day*

Sumer is icumen in by cohodas208c, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

On the Beach by cohodas208c, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cherry Blossom Tour - Good Harbor*

From the Top by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frankfort North Breakwater*

Waiting on a Sunbeam by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Joseph Silver Beach*

Rip current signs at Saint Joseph, Michigan by michiganseagrant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. John's Marsh*

St. Johns Marsh by michiganseagrant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kayaking at St. John's Marsh*

Kayak, St. Johns Marsh by michiganseagrant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Apple Orchard in Northern Michigan*

Orchard Gloaming by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Fishing off the Pier*

Grand Haven Fishing off the Pier by michiganseagrant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake of the Clouds*

Lake of the Clouds by michiganseagrant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

Dune Climb, Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by michiganseagrant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island*

Mackinac Island by michiganseagrant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tobico Marsh*

a path throught the dead tree graveyard by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Scott Falls*

Spring Visits Scott Falls near Au Train Michigan by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Chapel Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Upper Chapel Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sundown in Charlevoix*

Sundown in Charlevoix 6 by T P M, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Jordan River Valley*

DSC08680 by Ansonredford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ransom Lake Natural Area*

Forest Above / Forest Below (RLNA 5/8) by jimflix!, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fall in Ludington*

Best time of the year by RJE, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*On the corner of Main and McDonald Street in Midland*

Midland Michigan by Chris Parfeniuk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Round Lake in Charlevoix*

Grand Traverse 2010 by Dave Halajian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View of Glen Lake from Pierce Stocking Scenic Drive*

Grand Traverse 2010 by Dave Halajian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Centennial Farm*

Rolling Oats by Phil Squattrito, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls*

Tahquamenon Falls, Michigan by cdrdwd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan through the trees at Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Guarded View by Phil Squattrito, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DH Day Farm - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

DH Day Farm at Sleeping Bear Dunes by Chris Parfeniuk, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rainbow over Traverse City*

rainbow sunrise by Tenille, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mill Pond in Suttons Bay*

fall reflections by Tenille, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Frankfort Harbor*

frankfort harbor by Tenille, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Charlevoix, Michigan*

Round Lake Harbor in Charlevoix, Michigan by John Menard, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Bayfront Park Petoskey*

Bayfront Park Petoskey Michigan 20130509 by ✈ concord⁹⁷⁷, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Copper Harbor*

Another Day by Ryan.Berry, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Saginaw Bay*

Beach at pre sunset. Breakwall in the background. by tweetybird42766, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stony Creek Lake*

Sunset on the Lake by Daniel L, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Fort Mackinac*

Fort Mackinac by Shaun, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington State Park*

Ludington State Park, Michigan by supernova9, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Esch Road Beach with Empire Bluffs in the background*

contemplating life and appreciating the little things by Tenille, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Glen Haven*

Fence at Glen Haven by Robert Pahre, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Glen Haven Shipwreck by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kayaking at Miners Beach - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

IMG_0430ab by Thomas DB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset in South Haven*

Sunset - South Haven MI by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Manabezho Falls*

Manabezho Falls Presque Isle River , Porcupine Mountains State Park by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Preaque Isle - Porcupine Mountains*

Presque Isle - Porcupine Mountains State Park (Upper Michigan) by Aaron C. Jors, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*North Bar Lake*

North Bar Lake, Sleeping Bear Dunes by jdehmel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tobico Marsh - Saginaw Bay*

Tobico Marsh Scenic by michiganseagrant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Big Sable Point Light*

Big Sable Point Light by Rick Teremi, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Muskegon State Park*

Late Day on the Beach by Andy Farmer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Offshore Challenge*

Lake Michigan Fishing Tournament by michiganseagrant, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Little Chapel Lake*

Little Chapel Lake by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glen Lake from atop of Sleeping Bear Dunes*

The Glen Lakes from The Sleeping Bear Dunes, MI by jdehmel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Stairs to Mosquito Beach*

Stairs to Mosquito Beach by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Indian Head - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Indian Head by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chapel Rock Sunstar*

Chapel Rock Sunstar by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle*

Miner's Castle by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Empire Bluff and South Bar Lake to the right*

Empire Buffs, Sleeping Bear Dunes by jdehmel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan sunset/moonrise*

Lake Michigan ... sunset/moonrise by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DH Day Farm - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

Fall Farm by jdehmel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leland*

Leland by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Furnace Complex - Fayette Historic Townsite*

Furnace Complex Fayette Historic Townsite by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Esch Road Beach - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

"Empire Bluff" Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ferns explosion in Tobico Marsh*

ferns explosion in Tobico Marsh, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington State Park*

Ludington State Park by supernova9, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Ledge River*

Grand Ledge River 2 by Gresham Halstead, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island State Park*

Mackinac State Park | P5250815-1 by :munna, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior Waves and Elliot Falls*

Lake Superior Waves [Elliot Falls] by Frank Kaelin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake of the Clouds*

Lake of the Clouds by Nate Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*View from Empire Bluff*

View from Empire Bluff by Paladin27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*South Haven*

South beach at dusk by Paladin27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Beach - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

Miners Beach panorama by Paladin27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*South Bar Lake from Empire Bluff*

South Bar Lake from Empire Bluff by Paladin27, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Upper Bond Falls*

Upper Bond Falls by Jake, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls*

Life is short, live it... by bethmax, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes*

Warning: Steep Bluff by Paladin27, on Flickr


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

Lakeland said:


> *South Bar Lake from Empire Bluff*
> 
> South Bar Lake from Empire Bluff by Paladin27, on Flickr


"Mommy i don't want to swim in the sea in front of the house i want to swim in the lake behind"


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Gold Lined - Esch Road Beach*

Gold Lined - Esch Road Beach (Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore - Michigan) by Aaron C. Jors, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Gorge Falls*

water assignment by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A morning view of the Ambassador Bridge and Detroit*

Morning on the River by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sturgeon Point Lighthouse*

Sturgeon Point Lighthouse Panorama by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Highway 41 near Copper Harbor*

Highway 41 near Copper Harbor, MI by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The walkway leading to the St. Ignace Lighthouse*

The walkway leading to the Saint Ignace lightstation in Michigan's Upper Peninsula by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Battle Creek*

River by ruimc77, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Black Rocks - Presque Isle*

U.P. Summer by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Beach Sunset*

Miners Beach sunset by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Moccasin Lake - Hiawatha National Forest*

Moccasin Lake by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Miners Castle Overlook*

Miners Castle Overlook by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mission Peninsula*

chateau chantal by Sarang Patki, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand River in Grand Ledge*

Grand Ledge River 3 by Gresham Halstead, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fireflies in Grand Ledge*

fireflies-grand-ledge-michigan_78372_990x742 (1) by nayyar butt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Ledge*

Ledges by Gary Hoen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Ledge Rock Climbing*

Grand Ledge Color Cruise & Island Festival 2008 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kayaking the Grand River*

Grand Ledge Color Cruise & Island Festival 2008 by Wigwam Jones, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rosy Mound Natural Area - Grand Haven*

rosy mounds by cityNnature, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Fenner Nature Center*

Tickseed Explosion by David Marvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Point Betsie Lighthouse*

"Breaking Light" Point Betsie Lighthouse Crystalia, Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Ignace Marina*

The Saint Ignace Marina by Joel Dinda, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Otter Creek*

Otter Creek Alchemy by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan morning light*

Lake Michigan ... morning light by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*On the Michigan Trail - Nordhouse Dunes Wilderness*

On the Michigan Trail by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Superior Shoreline - Presque Isle*

Superior Shoreline by noahsfocus, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes*

DuneDay-28995 by Oncejakphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge*

Dreams by Karen Hunnicutt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*One of many glacial kettles (deep holes carved out by glaciers) in the woods around Yankee Springs Recreation Area*

Kettle in the Woods by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Gladstone Lighthouse*

IMG_0649 Gladstone Lighthouse & Pier by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Seney National Wildlife Refuge*

Seney National Wildlife Refuge by Manuel ROMARÍS, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Addison*

Addison by Scottie Williford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sturgeon River Falls*

Sturgeon River Falls by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Quartzite Falls*

Eastern Shore (HDR) by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*McLain State Park*

McLain State Park Sunset by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset at Little Presque Isle*

Superior Sunset by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette Harbor Light and departing storm*

Marquette Michigan Lighthouse and departing storm by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Overlook of the Empire Bluff Trail*

Overlook of the Empire Bluff Trail by Kiyo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Chateau Chantal Winery - Old Mission Peninsula*

Winery by Kiyo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pictured Rocks Bridalveil Falls*

Bridal Falls Picture Rocks National Lakeshore. by Thom Skelding, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Traverse Area Recreation Trail*

Autumn color on the TART by jlst2i, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Joseph Lighthouse*

Light-house-3533 by John, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Traverse Bay*

RedSkiesInMorn-28903 by Oncejakphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes*

DuneDay-29022 by Oncejakphoto, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tahquamenon Falls*

Tahquamenon by AllieKF, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*MNA Memorial Falls*

MNA Memorial Falls by Eric Reischl, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sturgeon River Canyon*

Sturgeon River Canyon by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*A view looking down the Quincy Mine Tram and the Portage Lift Bridge*

Quincy Mine Tram by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Superior North Country Trail*

Lake Superior North Country Trail by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake of the Clouds*

Lake In The Clouds by Frank Cardoze, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Traverse County*

P8210161.jpg by Bailiwick Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pike Lake*

Pike Lake Reflections by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Quartzite Falls*

Quartzite Falls by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sturgeon River downstream from Canyon Falls*

Through The Narrow by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park*

Valley Mist by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Moon over Grand Rapids*

Moon over GR by Gary Szatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Midsummers night on Old Mission Peninsula*

Midsummers night by ebouwens, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan's Caribbean - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*

"Michigan's Caribbean" (The Coves) Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Empire Bluff Trail*

20150614-DSC_3017 by Jim Sorbie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake of the Clouds*

Lake of the Clouds by Erik, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge*

Mackinac Bridge by Gary Szatkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Detroit*


Best seat in the house #Detroit #Night #NightLights #NightSky #Silohuette #LongExposure #Skyline #Sky #BelleIsle #CityLights #RenaissanceCenter #NightShot #NightPhotography #DetroitInsider #DetroitIsBeautiful #MotorCityShooters #ExploreEverything #LiveAu by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Leelanau Woods*

Leelanau Woods by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

Hairy Puccoon on the Dunes by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Empire Bluff Overlook*

Empire Bluffs Overlook by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Vineyard and Orchard - Old Mission Peninsula*

Vineyard and Orchards: Old Mission Peninsula by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Old Mission Peninsula Pano*

Orchard Pano by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Night and DH Day Barn*

Night and DH Day Barn by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Pier*

First Summer Night by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge beyond McGulpin Rock*

Mackinac Bridge beyond McGulpin Rock by Heather Higham, on Flickr



> Long before the Mighty Mac was ever dreamt of, the McGulpin Rock was used as a navigational tool, and a lake levels gauge. It is known to have been used by the Anishnabek, and by early French Settlers - and is even on the first maps of the Great Lakes, dating to 1749.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bare Bluff*

Bare Bluff by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Harlow Lake*

Harlow Lake by Ashley Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Overlook - Sleeping Bear Dunes*

The view cannot be described in words. by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Michigan Farmscape*

Michigan Farmscape by Aaron Rayburn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Freighter on the Straits of Mackinac*

Freighter on the Straits of Mackinac - Mackinaw - Michigan by Mikel Classen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Bridge - St. Ignace*

Mackinac Bridge - Straits of Mackinac - St. Ignace - Michigan by Mikel Classen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Rock Climbing on Mackinac Island*

#MittenTrip - Mackinac Island by Awesome Mitten, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island biking and horse-drawn carriage ride*

#MittenTrip - Mackinac Island by Awesome Mitten, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sugar Loaf as seen from Point Lookout*

#MittenTrip - Mackinac Island by Awesome Mitten, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Arch Rock*

Arch Rock by OPSEUMAN, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Huron shore viewed from Arch Rock*

IMGP5119 by audrey044, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Biking on Lake Shore Drive in Mackinac Island*

Gary in video game world by Eldan Goldenberg, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pontiac Trail - Mackinac Island*

MI Mackinac Island Pontiac Trail to Lakeshore Road 205 Steps DS 2012 by shutterbug816, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mission Point Resort - Mackinac Island*

Mackinac Island Mission Point by Jessica Anne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mackinac Island Architecture*

MI Mackinac Island Architecture Brigadoon B&B DS 2012 by shutterbug816, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Charlevoix*

Northern Michigan - Charlevoix by OPSEUMAN, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Mosquito Falls*

Mosquito Falls by AllieKF, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lower Tahquamenon Falls*

Lower Tahquamenon by AllieKF, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunset on the Grand River*

Sunset on the Grand by vanwas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Summer Breeze - Lake Michigan*

Summer Breeze by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Tahquamenon Falls

006 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Grand Rapids*

008 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Miner Falls*

012 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Rock Climbers on Lakeside Cliffs*

015 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Marquette*

017 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Grand Rapids Flyover*

029 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

030 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Newberry, MI*

031 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Black Rocks, Marquette*

032 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

The Armada, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore

034 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Marquette, MI

038 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

045 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

048 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sparta, MI

051 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge

059 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Pierce Stocking Scenic Drive*

DSC02936 by Thomas DB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glen Lake*

DSC02939 by Thomas DB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Seney National Wildlife Refuge*

Seney National Wildlife Refuge by Bruce Multhup, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Boekeloo Cabin - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

MI Sleeping Bear Dunes NLS Boekeloo Lodge DS 2015 by shutterbug816, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bond Falls*

Field Trip to Bond Falls by AllieKF, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Bay City Fireworks*

Bay City Fireworks Celebration by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Point Iroquois Lighthouse*

Point Iroquois Lighthouse in Bloom - Bay Mills - Michigan by Mikel Classen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kayaking to Turnip Rock*

Turnip Rock, Port Austin, MI by SeasonsPhotoMI, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Hiker at Chapel Rock - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore*


Hiker At Chapel Rock @ Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore (26) by Robert F. Carter Travels, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Mere Park*

End of Summer @Grand Mere Park (Nusas's tree) by ARBuendia, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Surfing*

Lake Surfing by ARBuendia, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Cherry Blossoms in Traverse City*

Blossom by Sarang Patki, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Grand Haven Pier*

Grand Haven 2 by Brian Laskowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*St. Joseph Lighthouse*

Saint Joseph Mi Lighthouse by ARBuendia, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Kitch-iti-Kipi*

Kitch-iti-Kipi "Big Springs" by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Porcupine Mountains*

Michigan4352 by Michael Lopez, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*DH Day Farm - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore*

(D.H Day Farm / Barn) - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lavender Hill Farm*

Lavender Hill Farm by Rachel Kramer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Tawas Point Lighthouse*

East Tawas Lightouse Sunset by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Sunrise at Bear Lake*

Sunrise at Bear Lake by bioprof52, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Ludington*

Beautiful Lake Michigan by Mary-Irene Marek, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Marquette monolith*

Marquette monolith by Doug Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Glen Lake*

Sleeping Bear Dunes-2 by Jennifer Andersen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*The Grand Hotel at Mackinac Island*

The Grand Hotel at Mackinac Island, MI by Nathan Schmidt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Lake Michigan Sunset in Arcadia*

A Lake Michigan Sunset in Arcadia by phenderstrat, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Stunning landscapes!. :cheers:
Regards, _Lakeland_.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bay Harbor Boat Show 2015 - Michigan by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge, Michigan by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Summertime Sunset by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Cliche Kalamazoo by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Red sky at night, sailor's delight by Bailiwick Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

AuTrain Point Sunset, Lake Superior by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

traveling about the countryside in mid-Michigan over the past two days by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Superior sea cave by Paul Wojtkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Meadow - Maybury State Park, Northville, MI, July, 2015 by Norm Powell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Canyon Falls by Paul Wojtkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Paddle by Colin Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Super Nova . . . . by Dale DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Laughing Whitefish Falls by Paul Wojtkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Empire Bluffs . . . by Dale DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Paul Wojtkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Black River Falls by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tahquamenon Falls (Brink View) by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miner's Castle by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by supernova9, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Michigan Summer by JFisher1440, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Swept off to a magical land by Tara Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

road trip to Kilmanagh, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Red Lighthouse by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Round Island Shoreline by Invinci_bull, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Elliot Falls by Terri, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Superior Flight by Cory Genovese, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Arch Rock by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Blue Hour South Haven by Jessica Cepele, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Summer at South Haven by Tom Gill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Cliffs at the Lake of the Clouds by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset by Colin Reid, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Infinity and Beyond! by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

MI13-0533-2824 Sunny Day at Tahquamenon Falls by Aubrieta V Hope Michigan Scenery by Aubrieta Hope, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Charlevoix Lighthouse and Harbor Entrance at Sunset - Charlevoix - Michigan by Mikel Classen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Spray Falls by David Juckett, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Chateau Grand Traverse Vineyards by David Juckett, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset on Lake Michigan - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by Bill VanderMolen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Blue Lake by Ren Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Isle Royale National Park by Charlie Chapman 75, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sturgeon River Sloughs July 2015-11 by Invinci_bull, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunflower Fields Forever by Dawn Williams, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

View from the Visitor Center at Fayette Historic State Park by Thomas DB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan's Snail Shell Harbor at Fayette Historic State Park by Thomas DB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tannery Falls by bechtelsf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hiking Path to Miners Falls - Pictured Rocks National Lake Shore by bechtelsf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miners Falls by Jim Brannstrom, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Boat Leaving Harbor with Breakwall and Mackinac Bridge - Mackinaw City - Michigan by Mikel Classen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan Sunset by Scott Glenn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Drift Wood and Lake Superior by Mark Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Jurassic Munising by Mark Miller, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Kayaking at Pictured Rocks by rvtn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Indian Drum by PicselPerfect, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Portal by PicselPerfect, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by PicselPerfect, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by Tom Powell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge at Dusk by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Island East Channel Lighthouse by Raja Ramakrishnan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge, Mackinaw City, Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset on Lake Superior by PicselPerfect, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

A Superior View by Kevin M. Smith, on Flickr


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

MidWest more Northeastern.


----------



## KennyChanHK (Aug 11, 2015)

I want to Travel now!!!


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hiking Along The Harbor - Isle Royale National Park by Nina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapel River by Nina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

To Mosquito Beach by Nina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mosquito Beach I by Andrew McFarlane, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapel Beach and Rock by Nina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking at Beaver Island in Washington Harbor. Isle Royale National Park by Nina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Leaving Isle Royale National Park on the sea plane by Nina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

MNA Memorial Falls by Greg Linton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

U.S.A , Michigan , Lake Superior by Ansonredford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Superior shipwreck by Dan Waskiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

James Scott Memorial Fountain at Belle Isle, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Sable Point Lighthouse by Jan Davis Ruthig, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sturgeon Point Lighthouse by Kimber_1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lower Silver Falls (1) by David Hedquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Quartzite Falls (1) by David Hedquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Newburgh Lake, MI by Sheldon Spurrell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Milky Way over old barn in Empire, MI by Adam Blumerick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge Night and Day by David Marvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miners Beach Sunset by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miner's Castle Overlook by Mark Stacey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Manabezho Falls by Tim McEnroe, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Epic Sable Point by Jamie MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Presque Isle River by Chris Arace, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Presque Isle with Lake Superior behind the trees by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Marais Dunes Panorama by Justin Meissen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Island, Michigan | July 9, 2015 by Little_Karen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

View from Fort Mackinac | July 9, 2015 by Little_Karen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge and Lighthouse by Ray Bunse, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Carp River Valley by Justin Meissen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Overlook no. 9 - Sleeping Bear Dunes by Lights Fantastic! by SFunk, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice^


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Michigan Farm Country by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Beautiful Waterfront in Downtown Charlevoix July 2015 Photo by Michigan Municipal League by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Leenanau, Michigan, sunset and peace by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Upper Falls on the Tahquamenon River by ann j p, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pierce Stocking Scenic Drive by Wei Ping Teoh, on Flickr


----------



## TrekRo9 (Apr 18, 2015)

Phenomenal photos of a very gorgeous state!

and very pretty lighthouses :cheers:


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mount Ojibway by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

View from Pierce Stocking Drive at Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by Carl TerHaar, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

South Manitou and the Dunes by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Milky Mackinaw by Manus Green, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Marquette Skyline by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Late afternoon at the Charlevoix South Pier Light by David Frey, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"Fish Town" Leland by Carl TerHaar, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Medora seen from the top of Brockway Mountain by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset over Lake Michigan by Todd Chatman, on Flickr


----------



## ChuckScraperMiami#1 (Aug 15, 2004)

A View to a Chill !! Bond, James Bond !!:banana::lol:

^^WOW Is that the Bridge that Crosses Lake Michigan , Or Lake Surprise, What a Great Photo Lakeland, Thanks for getting on top of that Trestle


diddyD said:


> Very nice^





Lakeland said:


> Mackinac Bridge from top of the south tower by Mark MacKay, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Copper Harbor Light by Luke Hertzfeld, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Trail to Chapel Falls in the Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by bechtelsf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Portal Point - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Robert Pahre, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Crooked Tree by Robert F. Carter Travels, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Frankfort Light by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

_7240003_2_1HDR.jpg by Bailiwick Studios, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Haven Sunset by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan coast line from Sleeping Bear Dunes by happily Evan after, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics^


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Arcadia Overlook by no body atoll, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Laughing Whitefish Falls by Mario.Q, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Frankfort Beacons by Kenneth Keifer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Elliot Falls is a small but beautiful waterfall that cascades over rocky ledges into Lake Superior at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Kenneth Keifer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Au Sable River by eppelsauce3966, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Erie Marsh by eppelsauce3966, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Rapids Sunrise by Joshua Young, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

A Place To Relax On Lake Michigan by Robert F. Carter Travels, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Isle Royale during Blue Hour by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The journey begins - Isle Royale National Park by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Another view off Isle Royale's ridge by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Superior Cavern by Kenneth Keifer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The magic and mystery of Presque Isle by Tara Noelle, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapel Beach by Tamara Rivette Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mission Peninsula by Steve Meach, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapel Rock by Mario.Q, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake of the Clouds by Tamara Rivette Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Mackinac Bridge by Sandy Hansen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Traverse Bay by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Harbor Springs by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Have A Seat - Frankfort, Michigan by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Oblivious To Beauty - Little Sable Point by Jamie MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

DH Day Farm Aerial by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Lighthouses & Church by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugar Loaf by Brandon Bartoszek, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Starlight House #PureMichigan #MilkyWay #StarryNight #Night #NightSky #Lighthouse #Stars #NightShot #NightPhotography #Nature #Outdoors #Astronomy #NatureAddict #Michigan by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Porcupine Mountains Photographer Silhouette by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

[Porcupine Mountains Stitched Panorama by Paul Wojtkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mt. Franklin Panorama, Isle Royale by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Koi Pond and Conservatory on Belle Isle by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

High Wave Surfer - Grand Haven by Jan Davis Ruthig, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

winter sunset, tahquamenon falls, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

pierce stocking scenic drive by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

empire bluffs, sleeping bear dunes national lakeshore by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

sunset, sleeping bear dunes national lakeshore by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Grand Hotel on Mackinac Island by SkySNAPS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Crossing the Straits of Mackinac by SkySNAPS Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan Water Spout at Muskegon State Park
http://joegeephotography.com/product/lake-michigan-water-spout/


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Foggy day in Port Oneida by Jim Sorbie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fayette Historic Townsite and Snailshell Harbor by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Snail Shell Harbor by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

James Scott Memorial Fountain at Belle Isle, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Belle Isle Conservatory by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Michigan Highway M-185 by Larry The Biker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fruit Ridge of West Michigan by MichellePhotos2, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fallasburg Park by MichellePhotos2, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

First view from Cuyahoga Peak by Curtis Abert, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Au Sable Point Lighthouse - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Watercolor by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The very last possible moment of sunlight reflecting off the Sleeping Bear Dunes at Esch Beach by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

looking out over the DH Day Farm, Glen Arbor, Little Glen Lake and towards Sleeping Bear Bay to Pyramid Point by StacyN - MichiganMoments, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

View from Sugarloaf Mountain by Amie Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Superior and the Sugarloaf Mountain by Amie Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miners Castle - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Amie Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Portal Point Sunset by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset over Mackinac Bridge by MichellePhotos2, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset at 12 Mile Beach by Amie Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hiawatha National Forest by NPEG (National Photography Enthusiasts Group), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Logslide Panorama by Bill VanderMolen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Bill VanderMolen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

upper tahquamenon falls, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

sunset, sleeping bear dunes national lakeshore by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse, Mackinaw City by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Silver Lake Dunes by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Little Glen Lake - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by Jan Nagalski (jannagal), on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mission Peninsula by linda walker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake of the Clouds by adie reed, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"Sunset Cruise" Miners Castle Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Forest Moon of the Porcupine Mountains by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

sault ste. marie international bridge, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

A Moment on the I-127 to I-69 Interchange by Erin Bartels, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Northern Michigan by John, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan ... surf rescue, ready by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Isle Royale is the Pot Of Gold by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Purple loosestrife in a field along Hough Road in Berlin Township, Michigan by Larry The Biker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Munising Falls in Michigan's Upper Peninsula by Jamie MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Red Sky in Motion - Grand Haven by Jamie MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit and Detroit river by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

North Bar Lake Overlook by solorunner1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Spectacle Lake / Lake Superior by Al, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Silver Lake Sand Dunes by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Memorial Falls by Kenneth Keifer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan ... September sunset silhouettes by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Round Island Light by Dave Schauer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Summer Paradise - Mackinac Island by Dave Schauer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tahquamenon River by Jason Guenzel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan Sunset by westmichigan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Painted Caves by pkHyperFocal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks by Chuck Tosoian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The First Arch by pkHyperFocal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Castle Rock by pkHyperFocal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Porcupine Mountains, MI by Shamim Ashik, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Carp River flows through the wilderness of the Porcupine Mountains as seen from the Escarpment Trail by Kevin Palmer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge at Night by AlanArt3, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Charlevoix Area - Birdseye View by Michigan Municipal League, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Michigan Stadium by Joel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Joel Sala, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Brockway Mountain Sunset by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bear River by Charles Dawley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Frankfort, Michigan by Joel Workman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Morning Serenity on Lake Superior by Benjamin Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Last Summer Sunset - Grand Haven by Kevin's Stuff, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Carp River Valley by Nate Ortiz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Oswegatchi - DH Day Farm by cityNnature, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Harbor Springs by Charles Dawley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Splash of Light at Miners Beach by Sheldon Spurrell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by cityNnature, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Two Hearted River by Linda, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sailing into the Sunset - Lake Charleviox by cfoxtrot, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Presque Isle River by cfoxtrot, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Mackinac Bridge by FotoLense, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Peter Tinetti, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset over Lake of the Clouds by Benjamin Peterson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

sleeping bear by cityNnature, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Island - Waterfront by Raji Vathyam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Autumn sunrise at Eagle Harbor Lighthouse by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pond and Barn at Waterloo, Michigan by Janet Pickel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fair Weather Reply, Otter Creek by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

SS Badger arriving in Ludington by David Cooper, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fall comes - Portage Creek Bicentennial Park by Bill Dolak, on Flick


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

South Haven Sunset by timbo on the hill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge 夕陽下的Mackinac大橋 by yligang, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

(Mary Jarecki shipwreck), Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hang Gliding Over Empire Bluff by xray10, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Arch Rock - Mackinac Island by FarFlungTravels, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Steep Drop to Lake Michigan by Janet Pickel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bond Falls by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake of the Clouds Autumn Sunrise by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"Lakeshore Riches" Grand Haven Lighthouse - Grand Haven, Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Power Island, Early Fall by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Historic Day Farm by Janet Pickel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowshoers hiking the ice bridge from Little Presque Isle by D. Arthur Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset from Sunset Point at Presque Isle Park, Marquette, MI by D. Arthur Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mighty Mac at night by Linda, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by besomom, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks Panorama by jasonhedlund, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mission Peninsula by jess_clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Spring, Kitch-Iti-Kipi by Bryan Newland, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Upper Bond Falls Fall Leaves, U.P. Michigan by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Swirling Bonanza Falls, U.P. Michigan by Alan Amati, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

A golden sunset illuminates a nature trail on a peaceful autumn evening in Michigan by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Middle Island in late afternoon sunlight by Paula Morrison, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tahaquamonon Falls Wide Angle by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset Dunes - Lake Michigan by Bobby Palosaari, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fall sunset at the Straits of Mackinac by Bryan Newland, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Autumnal Splendor - Lake of the Clouds as viewed from atop Cuyahoga Peak by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Autumn at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge by dan peters, on Flickr


----------



## Vasthrash (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice updates from Michigan. :cheers:


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Country roads, take me home - M94 near Munising by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Gladstone Lighthouse by Michiel Vanhoudt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Picnic Rocks, Marquette by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Eagle Lake panorama by Doug Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Panorama from Mount Marquette by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapel Falls by Courtney Cochran, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Island, Michigan by Jasperdo, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Ice Breaker Mackinac - Mackinaw City - Michigan by Mikel Classen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

High Rollaway Peaking by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Morning Over Glen Lake by Owen Weber, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Autumn at Rock River Falls by Adam Blumerick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

fall colors reflection, Leelanau Peninsula, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Brockway Mountain Sunrise by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sugarloaf Mountain and Partridge Island in the distance by Thom Skelding, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bond Falls #1 by John Gremmer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Presque Isle Park - Marquette, MI by Noah Bradow, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

South Haven sunset by Bill Dolak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Postcard View - The old 510 bridge over the Dead River by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Chateau Grand Traverse by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Houghton & Hancock Lift Bridge by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fall colors at Canyon Falls by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan .. Empire Bluff boardwalk by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fiery Sunset on Lake Superior by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miners Falls at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore - Upper Peninsula of Michigan by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Wall - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Joydeep Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Evening Sports - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Joydeep Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Arch by Joydeep Roy, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

climbing the great dunes by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Yellow Dog Falls, Upper Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Manabezho Falls by Yugang Bai, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

slowly changing color, Leelanau Peninsula, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

road trip to Leelanau Peninsula, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

October snow ... the road into Marquette by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"October Skies" Sunset in Grand Haven, Michigan by David Behrens, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miners Falls by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Silver Beach - St. Joseph, MI by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Autumn on the shores of Lake Superior by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Dawn at Lake of The Clouds by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge by Chandra Srinivasan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Approaching clouds stretch over Lake Michigan's shoreline as a touch of sunlight sweeps the face of Empire Bluffs by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, Michigan by Stephen Salyer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Kevin Ross, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Dead River Falls*

011 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

057 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

062 (1) by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Presque Isle, Marquette*

085 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

073 by nyarch21, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Morgan Falls*

Morgan Falls - (Morgan Creek) Marquette , Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tahquamenon Falls by Dan Waskiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake of the Clouds by Yugang Bai, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

North end of Sleeping Bear Dunes by Robert Du Bois, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Mackinac Bridge by Stella Karpathi Dollan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

ice balls on Lake Michigan by Kamil Dziedzina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Autumn in Michigan by Werner, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bond Falls Framed in Autumn by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Superior Fall Foliage by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Portal Point - Autumn at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by happily Evan after, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Presque Isle*

Presque Isle afternoon by R Casey, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Marquette*

An Edit Exploration by Cory Genovese, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Downtown Marquette, Michigan by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Dead River*

Old 510 Bridge and Dead River Marquette, Michigan by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

DSC_0316 by Calvin Larson, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*UP200*

U.P. 200 Sled Dog Race by Cory Genovese, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Bond Falls*

Bond Falls by Yanbing Shi, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Balance your colors by Northern Michigan University, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Hidden Beach, Marquette*

hidden beach by Colin Robison, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Hidden Beach climb in Marquette, Michigan by Mikeydubz1, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

"Michigan's Caribbean" (The Coves) Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Presque Isle*

Sunset at Presque Isle Park, Marquette, Michigan by ap0013, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Little Presque Isle by Cory Genovese, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Superior Surfing by Cory Genovese, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Ice Fest*

UP Michigan Ice Fest003 by Eric Baillies, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Ice Climbing on Grand Island by Nathan Miller, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Detroit Michigan*

Abandoned Places - Detroit, MI by Jayson Cassidy, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Detroit by Prehensile Eye, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

downtown detroit by Mark, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Parke-Davis, vintage postcard, Detroit by Dan Macy, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*MIGHTY MAC*

Mackinac Bridge by Mark Miller, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*GR*

Grand Rapids Sunset 1 (03 31 2015) by Christopher Kierkus, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

Mac Wood's Famous Dune Scooter - Mears, Michigan by [email protected] Jordan Smith, on Flickr


----------



## nyarch21 (Jul 25, 2012)

*Au Train River*

Au Train River , Michigan's Upper Peninsula by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

1890 Esch House - Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset - North Bar Lake by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset - Mosquito Beach by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Windy Sunset - Grand Haven, Michigan by jpohler, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Empire Beach by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Geese in Red Seas by ..."The Old Retired Guy", on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunrise view at Lake of the Clouds by Jiqing Fan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The fall foliage at upper Michigan illuminated by the rising sun by Jiqing Fan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Enjoying near peak color at Addison Oaks in Leonard, MI by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pond Hill Farm by Charles Dawley, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Pumpkin Barn by Tudor ApMadoc, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Color Tour ... Omena '15 by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Color Tour ... D.H. Day Farm by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

chapel rock by Paul Wojtkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Memorial Falls by Paul Wojtkowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Blue Moon over Grand Sable Dunes, Michigan by Don Olson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake of the Clouds - fall peak pano by Don Olson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Autumn reflections on Lake Plumbago by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tahquamenon Falls at Sunset by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes on an autumn afternoon by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pointe Aux Barques Light by Rodney Campbell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunrise over Bare Bluff - Bete Grise Bay, Keweenaw Peninsula by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Mighty Mac by Eric Reischl, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Pete, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Pier - Grand Haven, Michigan by gary syrba, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Northern Michigan Color by John Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Red Jack Lake Sunrise - lger County, Michigan by John Dykstra, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bay City State Park by Courtney Cochran, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Black Rocks - Presque Isle Park by Courtney Cochran, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Point Betsie aurora in the moonlight by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Moonrise over Belle Isle by James Devlin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

A surfer contemplating some mountainous waves on Lake Michigan by paulh192, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Stormy Lake Michigan by sean lancaster, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Manistee River by Doug Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset at Miners Beach by Wu Lan, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bond Falls entrance by Sarang Patki, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bond Falls, MI by Steven, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sand Dune Ride by PicsofAB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Autumn Mirror - Upper Peninsula of Michigan by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Point Iroquois Lighthouse on Whitefish Bay by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear House by R Pahre, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes National Lakeshore by supernova9, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunrise at Lake of the Clouds by Frank Kaelin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge by Vesy Valcheva, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"Island In the Sun" - Bond Falls Foliage by John Gremmer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Steeple of St. Joseph Catholic Near Dexter, Michigan by Steve Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Wintertime at Cobblestone Farm by Steve Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fallasburg Covered Bridge by Gary Tucker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

2015 America's Thanksgiving Day Parade - Detroit by Mark Houston, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lights of Rochester, MI by Glen Suszko, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The D from the Isle by Scottie Williford, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Yates by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Holiday lights on Main Street in Rochester, Michigan by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Blue Water Bridge in Port Huron at dawn by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Morning at Hanley Lake by Steve Brown, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Street Scene - First snow of the season by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

First Snow of the Winter! by Jeff Meeker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sturgeon Point Lighthouse by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear by Noah Sorensen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Holland Windmill by Daniel L, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Eagle Harbor Lighthouse by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Inspiration Point ... 'Novembered' by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Trap Falls by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

2015 Michigan Capitol Christmas Tree by David Marvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Haven Lighthouse by Daniel L, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Caramel Caffè Latte - Far above Lake Michigan's frozen shoreline high winds blend sand and snow across the face of Old Baldy by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Back to the Wall - Frankfort Light by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Copper Harbor Lighthouse by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Augusta Creek rolling along, under a bluebird sky after yesterday's first snowfall by Doug Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Somewhere in Michigan, West of Kalamazoo by Bill Dolak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lavender Hill Farm by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Dawn on the Grand Haven Pier by Jeff Gerrans, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The swamp in Portage - Millennium Park by Bill Dolak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Fanny Hooe from Brockway Mountain by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Upper Bond Falls by Scott Glime, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bond Falls, Ontonagon County, Mi. by Thom Skelding, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The sun rises over Lost Lake in Ludington, MI by Owen Weber, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mission Peninsula, Michigan by Zack Schindler, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mission Peninsula, Michigan by Zack Schindler, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapel Rock by Jeff Vriezema, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

November Sunset - Lake Michigan by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Island by Bob Anderson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by kmurf, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lower Falls at Tahquamenon Falls State Park by Michael Hoffman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lakeville Lake, Michigan by David Monty Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Crystal Lake & Point Betsie by Jim Sorbie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Frankfort Harbor by Jim Sorbie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Traverse City by Jim Sorbie, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Skyline by Mike DiMercurio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Kitch-iti-kipi by rvtn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miners Castle by Cole Chase Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks by rvtn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset over Mackinac by J.P. Lawrence, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes 180° Panoramic - Dune bluff 450ft above Lake Michigan by Evan Lannen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Colouration #GrandHaven #Lighthouse #Pier #LakeMichigan #Sunset #Beach #MagicHour #Waves #Lake #GoldenHour #PureMichigan #Michigan by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Dora Meulman, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Portal Point in Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Aaron Rayburn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pure Michigan by Jeni Crusen-Bennett, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge by Gary McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Point Betsie Sunrise by Kim Kozlowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

A frosty morning in Houghton County by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Falls River by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mitten Hole Falls by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Crisp Point Lighthouse by Kim Kozlowski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Winter Sunshine by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Mackinac Bridge as seen through a stand of Birch trees from the Lower Peninsula by cambolah, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset on Lake Michigan - Charlevoix by T P M, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mosquito Falls by Amie Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Spray Falls by Amie Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hurricane River by Amie Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pyramid Petey - Sleeping Bear Dunes by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mission Point Lighthouse by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Winter at Upper Bond Falls by Amie Lucas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Ice Maw and Mackinac at Moonrise by Heather Higham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Peak Color in Grand Haven (01 23 2016) by Christopher Kierkus, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The sun sets over the Mackinac Bridge from Mackinac Island by Owen Weber, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

fire in the sky by Anna Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Wolf Moon over Lake Macatawa by theshutteraffair, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Frankfort Lighthouse by Jeff Meeker, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Superior lake effect snow clouds by Thom Skelding, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Eben Ice Cave Entry by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Matt Kazmierski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Blue hour in Detroit by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Next summer's pies . . . by Dale DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Graceful Exits - North Bar Lake by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fall colors on 510 in Negaunee, Michigan by Blondieyooper, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Shore of Presque Isle by Blondieyooper, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Kayaker on Lake Superior by Blondieyooper, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Ice Balls Created During Winter Storms in Rosy Mound Natural Area along Lake Michigan by Lee Rentz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Icicles formed from Spray off Waves along Lake Michigan in Rosy Mound Natural Area by Lee Rentz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

ice build-up on lake huron by Mike Fritcher, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

7th Hole, Bay Harbor Golf Club The Links by Evan Schiller, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

7th Hole, The Links at Bay Harbor Golf Club by Evan Schiller, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

3rd Hole, The Links at Bay Harbor Golf Club by Evan Schiller, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Harlow Lake by The Charliecam, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Au Sable Light Station by Brian James, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Coves area along the Lakeshore Trail by Brian James, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Spray Falls with Grand Portal Point on the horizon by Brian James, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Brian James, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Haven Sunset 3 (01 23 2016) by Christopher Kierkus, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Dune Climb Trail in Sleeping Bear Dunes by Anne Barber, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Bay by Brian James, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge, Mackinaw City, Mackinac Island by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Oak Tree Against a Gray Winter Sky in Michigan by Lee Rentz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Deer Tracks - Kitch-iti-Kipi by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Day Barn by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

St. Joseph Lighthouse by Scott Glenn, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Japanese Bridge Dow Gardens by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Soo Locks Aerial in the Fall by Linda Hoath, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Life on the Farm - Old Mission Peninsula by Dale DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Glen Haven Canning Co. by Rudy Malmquist, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Effect Snow - Warren Dunes State Park by mswan777, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset over Sleeping Bear Bay by tyme out, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Glen Haven Village ~ Explored by tyme out, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Blue Water Bridge by Joel Dinda, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Empire Bluffs by chris deboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

South Manitou Island by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Au Sable Lighthouse, Michigan by westr-photo1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sundown on Lake Michigan by T P M, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Scenic, Straits Of Mackinac, Mackinac Bridge, shot from the South Tower, looking at the North Tower in the directon of St. Ignace with heavy fog washing over the bridge deck, Salt Water Freighter going under the bridge. by Linda Hoath, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Tahquamenon Falls by Dan Waskiewicz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Owen Weber, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mackinac Bridge by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Crack of Dawn - Frankfort Lighthouse by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Winter at Bond Falls by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Golden Light - Keweenaw Peninsula by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Icy Sunset - Grand Haven by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Winter Blue Moon in the Taiga by Evan Lannen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

A winter view through the pine grove at Hoffmaster State Park by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowshoeing - Little Presque Isle by paula liimatta, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mission Peninsula by Dale DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan ... view from Alligator Hill by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Of The Clouds Sunrise by Ross Ellet, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

03. Miners Castle by Misty Garrick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Charlevoix, MI by David Vivian, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Crashing Waves Sunset by Cody DeBoer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

St. Joseph Lighthouse by Calvin Jennings, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Inspiration Point by Leroy "Bud" Getchell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Blue Ice - Leelanau Peninsula by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Icy Overlook - Eben Ice Caves by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Snow blowing over the Mackinac Bridge by Blondieyooper, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Superior Brockway view by eppelsauce3966, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Munising Waterfall by eppelsauce3966, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

sleeping bear dunes michigan by teddy eduardo iglesias, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Mackinac Bridge by Brian 104, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*Maple Leaf*


Maple Leaf by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*Ontonagon River, Middle Branch*


Ontonagon River, Middle Branch -4 by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*Ontonagon River, Middle Branch*


Octonagon River, Middle Branch by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

no end to the possibilities by Doug Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Nature Loves Symmetry - Clam River by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Ontonagon River Cascades by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

ice and bridge by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

RəˈflekSH(ə)n #Detroit #Cityscape #CityLights #DetroitRiver #UrbanExplorer #NightShot #DetroitMichigan #Michigan #PureMichigan by Joshua Kallio, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Good Morning Detroit by Mike Boening Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunrise, angry skies and high seas - Pointe Aux Barques Lighthouse by Scott Shields, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Traverse City, MI by Innisfree Hotels, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Autumn Sunset in the Porcupine Mountains by Owen Schandle, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mission Lighthouse by Jason Lome, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mission Peninsula by Innisfree Hotels, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan ... sunset of awesomeness by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Gage Matthews, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Dune Climb Vista by Matt Kazmierski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Aurora over the Sraits of Mackinac by Carl TerHaar, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Upper Tahquamenon Falls by smiles7, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Windmill Island - Holland, Michigan by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fallasburg Park by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Point Betsie in the Morning by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mosquito Falls by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Marais Pier by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

DH Day Farm by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Point Iroquois at Sunrise by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Turnip Rock by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Superior at Pictured Rocks by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mackinac Point Lighthouse by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Straits of Mackinac by John Holkeboer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan Overlook, Sleeping Bear Dunes by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*Eagle Harbor Lighthouse*


Eagle Harbor Lighthouse by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*Au Sable Lighthouse -2*


Au Sable Lighthouse -2 by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*Keystone Bridge*


Keystone Bridge by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Petoskey Lighthouse by T P M, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bear River - Petoskey by T P M, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pine River Channel by T P M, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset Over Saginaw Bay by Ragnar II, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

in Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Lee Rentz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Curtains Ice Formation in Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Lee Rentz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Empire Bluff ... sunset soloist by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset Light by Spencer D Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

sunset, tahquamenon falls, luce county, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Panoramic view from Fort Mackinac by Joe Jarvis, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

_A107869 Sleeping Bear by Charles Bonham, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan Sand Dune by Rica, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Morning on Pyramid Point by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Photographing the Dunes by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Dusk at Mackinac Bridge by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

3Bear by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Haven South Pier (Explored) by -blaine-, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by -blaine-, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*Eagle Harbor Lighthouse -2*


Eagle Harbor Lighthouse by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*Bond Falls - Michigan UP*


Bond Falls - Michigan UP by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*A Path To The Beach*


A Path To The Beach by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Ray Kasal (Feb 28, 2016)

*Leaf On Rock*


Leaf On Rock by Ray Kasal, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Scale of Things - Another 1000'+ freighter glides between the lighthouse and the harbor at Mackinac Island by Kevin Cavanaugh, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

A foggy Twilight at Mackinac Bridge by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Ice climbing - Grand Island Ice Caves by paula liimatta, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Spectacular Display - Waves hit the north pier at Grand Haven by Bob Gudas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Durand historical train station by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Morning sun burns its way through fog hanging over Platte Bay into the mouth of the river by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The mountains of Kalkaska . . . (Explored) by Dale DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bridge ironworker statue and the Mackinac Bridge by yellojkt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Barn at Sunset - Chippewa County - Michigan by Mikel Classen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Entering Lake Superior - from Mission Hill- Bay Mills - Michigan by Mikel Classen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Empire Bluffs - Sunset by Todd, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

tahquamenon falls, luce county, michigan by twurdemann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hiking the Dunes by Rica, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Misty evening light at Mackinac Bridge by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes From Empire Bluffs by Viktor Posnov, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

035. Path to Lake of the Clouds overlook by Misty Garrick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

033. Lake of the Clouds overlook by Misty Garrick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandstone striations and cliffs at sunset, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, Lake Superior, Michigan, USA by Transcontinenta BV, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miners Falls, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, Lake Superior, Michigan, USA by Transcontinenta BV, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Twilight view of cliffs, Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore, Lake Superior, Michigan, USA by Transcontinenta BV, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset Span by Gary Price, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

the ice snake by Kamil Dziedzina, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by DIsnowshoe, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandstone Cliffs by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Isle from Little Presque Isle by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miner's Beach by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Chapel Falls from afar by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking Down Chapel Falls by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset on Sugarloaf Mountain by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Veiw from the "Log Slide" by Carl TerHaar, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Au Sable Point and Lighthouse by Carl TerHaar, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Northern Lights over Lake of the Clouds, Porcupine Mountains State Park by Carl TerHaar, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Northern Lights and clouds over a freighter passing under the Mackinac Bridge by Carl TerHaar, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

North Bar Lake Overlook by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Can Spring be far Behind? by Carl TerHaar, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Ruckus by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Spring Time - Au Sable Point Lighthouse - Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Haven Lighthouse by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Miner's Castle by John Hill, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Amanda Lawnicki, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Canterbury *


Canterbury Village by Raquelita207, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Ford Museum - Detroit*


Ford Museum - Detroit, Michigan by st3fanie, on Flickr


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

*Detroit*


Greek Town, Detroit Michigan by ItsJustPaline1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Belle Isle Grand Prix by S. M. Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit by Anna Lysa, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Evening reflections - Bass Lake by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Curwood Castle by Jan Davis Ruthig, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan .., Empire glow II by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Black River Falls by yooperann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Iris Farm ... evening light by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Look Ma, No Snow in Michigan by George Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Michigan State Capitol at Dusk by David Marvin, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The best rainbow I've ever seen last night over Frankfort. by Noah Sorensen, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Swan in front of a stunning sunset at the Old Mission Lighthouse by Thomas DB, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Kirk in the Hills by Jon Ariel, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset - Inspiration Point, Presque Isle by cohodas208c, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sun Set Haven 5 16-122 by Roger, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Misty Sunrise - Millennium Park by cncphotos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Raw Beauty . . . by Dale DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Steps by Third Son, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

On the Lake by Third Son, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Panoramic View of Grand Rapids by John Rothwell, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Old Mission Lighthouse by Konrad Maziarz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Cherry Blossoms - Traverse City by Konrad Maziarz, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park, Michigan by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park, Michigan by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Porcupine Mountains Wilderness State Park, Michigan by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

midwest pointillism by Doug Jonas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"Spooky Tree Aurora" by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan shores by T P Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Nautical Twilight by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Harbourmaster by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Paul Bunyon and Babe by solorunner1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Parasailing across the Mackinac Island by ph_stills, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Esch Road Beach by Jeffrey Loos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Muskegon, Michigan by Gregory Bozik, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset - Spring Lake, Michigan by Gregory Bozik, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Empire Bluffs by Jeffrey Loos, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Horseshoe Falls by Colin Overby, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hurricane River Flowing Into Lake Superior by Colin Overby, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Manistique Lighthouse by Colin Overby, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Sable Dunes by Gary McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by supernova9, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

O Kun De Kun Falls by eahackne, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunrise at Mackinac Island by David Juckett, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan ... twilight beach fire by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Island and the Pictured Rocks by Joel Dinda, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Munsing Bay Sunrise by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

The red lighthouse on the shores of Lake Michigan. #charlovoix #michigan #longexposure #landscape #lighthouse #vacation by Bondy68, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Dead River Falls - Flickr by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Eagle Harbor Lighthouse - Flickr by Patrick, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

20160809-St Basil, South Haven, MI-119 150 by Arnie Bracy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Saying Good Night to another Beautiful Day on Lake Michigan. by Arnie Bracy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Big Sable by Arnie Bracy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

20160316-South Haven light-001 by Arnie Bracy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

20151004-Montague, MI-003 by Arnie Bracy, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Summer second half by Ron Wiltse, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Detroit point rising by Ron Wiltse, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Townline United Methodist Church by Bill Dolak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Moonlight dances across the Water by T P Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Nightfall on Lake Michigan by T P Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Real Madrid 3- 2 Chelsea - Michigan Stadium, Ann Arbor - July 30, 2016 by Ai Kagou, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Traverse City Sunrise by Jess Clifton, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

New Buffalo by Zach Frieben, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Return to Port by Jamie MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Belle Isle Evening by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Detroit Evening by Tom Hughes, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Muskegon Lake Shoreline by Jeff Gerrans, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Escarpment West by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Escarpment View by David Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Petoskey Pier (08 22 2016) by Christopher Kierkus, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Mighty Mac at Sunset (08 21 2016) by Christopher Kierkus, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Coves at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore by Craig - S, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

S.S. Badger leaving port, Ludington, Michigan by David R Banta, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset Paddle by paula liimatta, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Charlevoix Canal to Lake Michigan by Bob Zumwalt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

North for Northern Light - Montague, Michigan by Jerry James, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Mac by Bob Zumwalt, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Turning Point by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

view from Deadman's Hill in Jordon Valley, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

LAUGHING WHITEFISH FALLS by Tim, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Wolf Lake, Lake County Mi by Cyndie M, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Angry Lake Michigan by Craig Sanders, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Waves by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Icy Lighthouse In the Dark by T P Mann, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

South Haven by flickaway1, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

View from Fort Macinac by Kari, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Glen Arbor residence by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Fishin' by David Juckett, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Morning Sun by paula liimatta, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake County by David R Banta, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

James Scott Memorial Fountain, Belle Isle, Detroit, Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Whiting Forest, Midland, 10/13/14 by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Landlocked! by Dale DeVries, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Hungarian Falls by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"Last Ice" Ludington North Breakwater Lighthouse. by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Great Sand Bay by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

So peaceful the Mackinac Bridge looks from the plane. Photo by Paul Retherford a few years ago. #mackinacbridge #bridge #stignace #mackinawcity #mackinac #puremichigan by Paul Retherford, on Flickr


----------



## rosalia catan (Nov 10, 2010)

Beatiful landscapes, beautiful lake, beautiful colors.


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

moose by Anna Newhouse, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Corn's Growing by Joel Dinda, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan ... sunset appreciators by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Leelanau narrows by bioprof52, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Bay City Fireworks Festival by Jeff Caverly, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan ... 'point of view' by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

River Current by Aaron Springer, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakshore by Erin Bartels, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Grand Portal by Akshay Deshpande, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Calm before the Storm by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Curt Mills, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

MI17-0960-0483 "Mackinac Twilight" by Aubrieta V. Hope, [url]www.michiganscenery.com.[/url] by Aubrieta Hope, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The 4 ships at Pictured Rocks by Shawn Jenks, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

view of the Manistee River horseshoe bend at the high rollaways by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Frankfort Sunrise by Swapnil, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Looking north from Lake Michigan Overlook. by bioprof52, on Flickr


----------



## sky-eye (Jan 2, 2003)

Michigan looks very nice!


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Frankfort Pierhead Lighthouse by Shawn Jenks, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Crisp Point Lighthouse on Lake Superior by Frank Wulfers, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

mackinac island by Carmen B, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pure Michigan! by JamesEyeViewPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan ... night light by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

DH Day Farm ... moonlit by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake Michigan ... triple bow! by Ken Scott, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sunset storm by bioprof52, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

late summer reflections by David Juckett, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

The Drive Home by Julie Nigg Mansour, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Eagle Harbor Lighthouse by Peter Tinetti, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore. View from the log slide. by Kenny B, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Before the harvest by Julia Thomas, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Pumping Color by Jamie MacDonald, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Bay Dune Vista by Matt Kazmierski, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Platte River Sunset by JamesEyeViewPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Waiting on the Polar Express by Shawn Jenks, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Valley Mist by Kevin Pihlaja, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

brilliant sunset over wetlands in Harrison Twsp., Michigan by Tom Clark, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Winter Dunes by JamesEyeViewPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

West Lake Nature Preserve by Bill Dolak, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

October colors by paula liimatta, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Suttons Bay by paula liimatta, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Winter Beach by JamesEyeViewPhotography, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Chynna, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Sleeping Bear Dunes by Chynna, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Big Eric's Falls, Michigan's Upper Peninsula by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Moccasin Lake - Hiawatha National Forest by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"Beacon of Light" Frankfort, MI by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

"November Gales" An icy Point Betsie Lighthouse by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

Lake of the Clouds by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------



## RoyDGB (Dec 26, 2021)

Yooperlites at Crisp Point Lighthouse by John McCormick, on Flickr


----------

